# "You Suck" Thread 2021"--Pics required!



## dynodave (Jan 1, 2021)

Well here we are.
SAY GOOD BYE to 2020.
2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views
2020, 378 posts.....31,000 views
No doubt we under performed last year but we can try for more "you suck" deals in 2021
In 2020 I only grew by 4 saws. Poulan 2900, Poulan P4018WT, Mall 12A, 1957 Homelite EZ-6.
moderator please sticky this one down and lets lock down the 2020 one
Thanks
Hoping for a Happier New Year 2021
BE SAFE
Dave


----------



## U&A (Jan 1, 2021)

Well since its not locked down yet.

Ill post 

Both dirtbikes were $80 TOTAL. Only needed new carbs and tubes in the tires. Drill press was FREE!. Just needs a capacitor and a makeover.
[emoji41][emoji41]


























Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jan 1, 2021)

nice drill press


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 2, 2021)

Going to claim the first chainsaw suck of 2021, as I just picked up a MS260 Pro for $100.
The seller said that he was told that the compression was low and needed to be rebuilt.
It had some top cover melting around the muffler and the rear handle was cracked, but was wearing a 20" Stihl ES bar.
Given the bar and the possibility that the cylinder could be salvaged, I went ahead with the purchase.
Got home and put the compression gauge on it and it's blowing a solid 165psi.
Pulled the muffler and the piston and cylinder walls are spotless.
I re-built the carburetor ( it was an alcoholic) and started repairing the handle damage with carbon fiber and aerospace grade epoxy.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jan 16, 2021)

Jonsered 2094- previous owner claimed it was hard to start when warm.
Vent line running between air filter and bottom of the air box, vent installed backwards on the end of the line- reroute line, correctly install vent- nice running 95cc saw for just under $150 US landed to my front door. 
(Bar & chain were not included)


----------



## Goinwheelin (Jan 18, 2021)

eBay score $160 delivered. Brand spanking new cs400


Shipping was refunded because FedEx messed up. It sat at one of their depots for damn near a week.


----------



## svk (Jan 27, 2021)

$40. My all time favorite model.

Seller: You wanna hear it run?
Me: No just take my money.


----------



## Steve Hatfield (Jan 31, 2021)

Listed as a 6401, no I.D placard on handle or recoil so not sure exactly. Seller said no spark. Cut back the ignition lead, inserted the plug tang and its running. 160lbs compression, 20” bar and chain. Carb needs a rebuild, had to have idle screw all the way in to idle. 
$100 , maybe not a total “you suck” but not bad either.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jan 31, 2021)

I'll give you a  double nod suck on the smurf saw.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2021)

Goinwheelin said:


> eBay score $160 delivered. Brand spanking new cs400View attachment 883206
> View attachment 883210
> 
> Shipping was refunded because FedEx messed up. It sat at one of their depots for damn near a week.


I'll give you 10 bucks for the Super EZ, then I can post it in the you suck thread. I actually posted an 075 and a 115CC Wright Blade Saw, for $20 each, but this thread wasn't open yet, so I put them at the end of 2020.


----------



## Goinwheelin (Feb 2, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> I'll give you 10 bucks for the Super EZ, then I can post it in the you suck thread. I actually posted an 075 and a 115CC Wright Blade Saw, for $20 each, but this thread wasn't open yet, so I put them at the end of 2020.


Damn that’s a steal!. I need to get my 075 back together some day. That lil super EZ was like $30-40 and the guy delivered it. Original owner with case and paperwork


----------



## jdb67 (Feb 2, 2021)

Got this Shinny 416 all apart and dirty for $50, but it was actually like new. It is a great running saw...just needed a fuel filter and know-how. I think these Shindaiwa saws are really well-made and under-appreciated. I have an Echo 400 with mods and I think this beats it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 2, 2021)

Goinwheelin said:


> Damn that’s a steal!. I need to get my 075 back together some day. That lil super EZ was like $30-40 and the guy delivered it. Original owner with case and paperwork


Don't worry, I saw the pics. Shortly after I came here some one sold an NOS Super EZ in case with all documents, I think they let it go for $200. That was 10-12 years ago. here's pics of the two big ones I got a couple weeks ago. I posted them in the 2020 thread.


----------



## m2theb (Feb 4, 2021)

CL 075AV. Low use but lots of barn hours.
replaced the b/c and major tune up replacing all the soft goods
$60 as you see it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 6, 2021)

Two $15 saws, Super XL Automatic and Echo 280E. Homelite was really cruddy in the carb box and throat of carb, lots of fine saw dust, probably dull chain. Sprayed it out with Brakeclean. Put a shot of mix in the carb, popped right off. Filled the tank and primed it two more times and it fired right up and idles and revs great. This will be a nice one cleaned up. The Echo was spotless in the carb box, it too fired right up with a prime, but wouldn't draw from the tank. In the video I said garage sale, but it was actually my Echo dealer. The fellow took the saws to him and he told him to call me. I picked them up in his garage.


----------



## Ben Hur (Feb 8, 2021)

Glamour shot.
Scored the final piece(sem flywheel) needed to get the 056 sup running from the trade forums about a month ago.


----------



## farmguywithasaw (Feb 8, 2021)

jdb67 said:


> Got this Shinny 416 all apart and dirty for $50, but it was actually like new. It is a great running saw...just needed a fuel filter and know-how. I think these Shindaiwa saws are really well-made and under-appreciated. I have an Echo 400 with mods and I think this beats it.
> View attachment 886979
> View attachment 886980


I think shindowa is the same as echo isn’t it? Like husqvarna and jonsered idk


----------



## jdb67 (Feb 8, 2021)

farmguywithasaw said:


> I think shindowa is the same as echo isn’t it? Like husqvarna and jonsered idk


They are now, but before it all combined under one roof Shindaiwa was their own product...well-made clam-shell designs mostly (415, 416, 450, 500. I think they had a few designs by the end that had split cases (like the 488, 680, 695, 757). Today, they are pretty much red versions of the Echo, which is not saying anything bad. I have rebuilt 3 of these clam-shell ones so far and I love how easy they are to work on and how well they run. They make it seem like I know what I am doing!


----------



## Steve Hatfield (Feb 13, 2021)

My $100 makita 6401 just got a little better. It has a 54mm bbk on it!
Looks to be newly installed . No scoring, ports look even with a nice bevel. I bought an oem 79cc cylinder for it thinking it was the 64cc cylinder. I guess I’ll put the oem on it as I’ve read they run pretty strong and turn a few more rpms.


----------



## c5rulz (Feb 17, 2021)

Average load of firewood I get from my logger buddies. I bribe them with apples, they load it for me. Got 6 loads so far this season, but the Superintendent at the golf course has a bunch more for me too. He also loads the trailer and gets apples in return, but hey, they are real nice apples.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Feb 17, 2021)

Not sure it qualifies as a "you suck", but it was free- and I have never seen one before! 
So kind of old and kind of rare.
Even better, pulled the plug- worked in some oil (been stored for at least 15 years), pulled the air filter, poured some fuel mix into the carb, pulled the choke and the old girl fired up!


----------



## Overlooker (Feb 25, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> here's pics of the two big ones I got


Is the Wright a chainsaw or a reciprocating saw? I have a Wright i got a few years back from a garage sale. It makes a great door stop, and, from what I've learned, if you fully restore it, it will still make a great door stop! I still enjoy looking at it hanging from the rafters in my shed. O.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 25, 2021)

Overlooker said:


> Is the Wright a chainsaw or a reciprocating saw? I have a Wright i got a few years back from a garage sale. It makes a great door stop, and, from what I've learned, if you fully restore it, it will still make a great door stop! I still enjoy looking at it hanging from the rafters in my shed. O.


Yep, it's the biggest of the Wright recip saws, 115 CC's. You see youtube vids and people rag on how slow they are, but they are not chainsaws, and weren't made to cut firewood, timber and such. Since the blade goes back and forth, it doesn't clear the saw dust like a chain does. You have to pull the saw back and forth to help clear the saw dust. What they WERE made for is commercial butchers and cutting large beams that need a straight, square cut. I posted pics of it on another farm tractor site and one of the guys told his Amish neighbor I had one, the neighbor asked him to find out if I had any butcher blades for it. He still used one for his beef cattle farm. As far as Mine, I leave it just inside my shop, on the floor. So, if any thief breaks in, hopefully he'll trip on it.


----------



## Woodslasher (Feb 26, 2021)

Not sure if it's a "you suck" but I got a new, never used Oregon 511 grinder for $200, and used it the very next night to turn 5 rocked chains into 5 milling chains!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Feb 27, 2021)

Good condition 36"Oregon bar- D009 mount, 0.063 3/8"Full Skip Oregon chain with plenty of meat left in the teeth.
Near enough to US$10. 
Add it to the 2094 featured earlier and I get a 95cc saw with 36" B&C combo for under US$200.


----------



## olyman (Mar 1, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Good condition 36"Oregon bar- D009 mount, 0.063 3/8"Full Skip Oregon chain with plenty of meat left in the teeth.
> Near enough to US$10.
> Add it to the 2094 featured earlier and I get a 95cc saw with 36" B&C combo for under US$200.
> 
> ...


eggsplain that hood on your rover,, never seen such.....


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Mar 1, 2021)

spare tire mount


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Mar 2, 2021)

olyman said:


> eggsplain that hood on your rover,, never seen such.....



Not just a spare tyre mount position- many had that, but this one is known as the deluxe pattern bonnet (in English speak the hood is the canvas roof of the soft top model). The same brackets can be found on the standard bonnets, but the deluxe model had the dish to sit the 7.50 X 16 wheel a bit deeper down and help with vision forward and down for the driver and was rounded over at the edges.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 4, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Not just a spare tyre mount position- many had that, but this one is known as the deluxe pattern bonnet (in English speak the hood is the canvas roof of the soft top model). The same brackets can be found on the standard bonnets, but the deluxe model had the dish to sit the 7.50 X 16 wheel a bit deeper down and help with vision forward and down for the driver and was rounded over at the edges.


And all of these years I thought that's where you sit for a cold one after a hard days work.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 6, 2021)

Bought both of these from a friend who works at a stihl dealer. They were on the shelf for a year with tags that said bad p and c on both. I got them both for 100 bucks. 291 the air filter was plugged and the 210 needed a fuel line. They came with the bars and chains on them.


----------



## Jwilliams (Mar 10, 2021)

Got this for 200 new in box never even opened


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 12, 2021)

Jwilliams said:


> Got this for 200 new in box never even opened


I love my old Echo's, but, I'm not real up on the newer ones, so I did a search of the TW. It had a list of FAQ's. I wish I could have been the first to answer them. 
1) Does this saw cut wood OK.
Yes, but it was really designed for I beams.
2) Is it hard to hold?
No, it has two handles, so if you use two hands, it's pretty easy to hold. If you try to hold it with you toes, it can be difficult.
I still think there should be a mandatory two day course for all new chainsaw purchase's. Kind of like a hunter safety course.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Mar 14, 2021)

Umm yah... Need to make another trip for the parts and about a dozen more saws. It's 2.5 hours so not stacking stuff. 
Price? There's 4 of them he wants fixed....

Edit: Verdict is, for complete saws today:
4 266's, 2 268's, 3 61's. A 162, 262, 480cd, and a 136. 
6 630's and a 2149
2 046's, an 024, an 028WB, 028 Super, 038, 2 026's, 024 Super, MS391, an 020av, 2 08s's and an 051 AV. 
2 XL1's, a Super Mini VI, and an SXL130.
A Mac Timberbear, and an Echo 1001VL.


----------



## m2theb (Mar 14, 2021)

82F100SWB said:


> Umm yah... Need to make another trip for the parts and about a dozen more saws. It's 2.5 hours so not stacking stuff.
> Price? There's 4 of them he wants fixed....


I don’t think I see one but any chance there’s a Dolmar PS 9000 or 9010 and would you be interested in selling?


----------



## 82F100SWB (Mar 14, 2021)

No, unfortunately no Dolmar's in this lot.


----------



## m2theb (Mar 14, 2021)

82F100SWB said:


> No, unfortunately no Dolmar's in this lot.


Thanks
also have an 064 in line for the bench and will need an assist.
In case your looking for a customer


----------



## motorhead99999 (Mar 16, 2021)

It’s not chainsaws but I acquired a wheel horse charger 12 automatic with a appearing function able sickle mower, cub cadet 106 with a working mower, Allison charmers 914 shuttle with mower ( bad head gasket) and a Allis charmers b110 that smokes with two mowing decks that I still have to pick up because I didn’t have enough room on the trailer.picked them all up for $250.


----------



## olyman (Mar 18, 2021)

motorhead99999 said:


> It’s not chainsaws but I acquired a wheel horse charger 12 automatic with a appearing function able sickle mower, cub cadet 106 with a working mower, Allison charmers 914 shuttle with mower ( bad head gasket) and a Allis charmers b110 that smokes with two mowing decks that I still have to pick up because I didn’t have enough room on the trailer.picked them all up for $250.View attachment 895296
> View attachment 895297
> View attachment 895298


those allis's are bringing good money on ebay…………..


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Mar 20, 2021)

Been wanting one of these cuties since they came out...
Finally found one at the right price,in Canada.
Owned by a little old lady that upgraded to a cordless Stihl.
2014 model looks like new,very clean.
I bought a new saw once,this is the cleanest saw i have bought since then.
Winning this week
Besides the 150c,Got a 051 complete with a full wrap,my second 346 ever,this one has been modded to use a muffler from some other husky and is in rough shape,




and a 455 that has a bad bar stud.
Have another big old saw heading my way in the mail


----------



## Steve Hatfield (Mar 20, 2021)

Nice score! Looks like new.


----------



## rarefish383 (Mar 24, 2021)

motorhead99999 said:


> It’s not chainsaws but I acquired a wheel horse charger 12 automatic with a appearing function able sickle mower, cub cadet 106 with a working mower, Allison charmers 914 shuttle with mower ( bad head gasket) and a Allis charmers b110 that smokes with two mowing decks that I still have to pick up because I didn’t have enough room on the trailer.picked them all up for $250.View attachment 895296
> View attachment 895297
> View attachment 895298


That's a rockin deal. I was looking for a Saban sickle bar for one of my JD"s for a long time. A farmer friend used to have me mow the sides of her drive' 1/4 mile long each way. Then she got her drive paved. It used to be easy, I put one tire on the edge of the gravel, the other was right against the corn rows. Last time I mowed, I took my 52" walk behind because it's much faster than the JD's. I made it about 20 yards and the whole machine dropped into a ditch, had to pull it out with the truck. When the guy paved the drive way he dug 3' deep drainage ditches. If I had a sickle bar I could just run down the drive way and reach right to the edge of the corn fields. But, it's not worth my time and tearing up my equipment for $100. I told her if she wanted me to mow the drive it had to be done every other week. She only wants it done once a year before her big family dinner at Thanksgiving.


----------



## Diesel Freak (Mar 24, 2021)

My first suckage of the year. Actually, it's probably only semi-suckage. Was sold to me as a 61 that had no spark for $100. I picked it up to hybrid it into a 272 for my buddy. Upon further review it's actually a 162se. I pulled the muffler and the piston has seen better days but she blows 150+ on my comp gauge. As for it not having spark, well, I pushed the plug wire all the way down on the plug and TAH DAH!! I'm very impressed with it so far given its age/condition and look forward to seing how it compares to my 66/272 hybrid. Also...functioning metal brake lever. ❤❤


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 29, 2021)

I just found and ordered two n.o.s. 51.4mm 372xpw pistons on ebay for approx. the list price of one!


----------



## gregz (Mar 31, 2021)

Not sure what it is. 056, 056 super or Mag. Does not have duel port muffler and has the on/off guard. It runs sounds like a big block Chevy and has a ton of compression. seller wanted $100, I messaged -sell to me I give $120 In the truck !!!!!!


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 31, 2021)

50 bux
036 lit score 150 comp
038 found on road needs some outside parts, fires on prime 165 comp


----------



## Diesel Freak (Mar 31, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> 50 bux
> 036 lit score 150 comp
> 038 found on road needs some outside parts, fires on prime 165 compView attachment 898500
> View attachment 898501
> View attachment 898502


Yup. You suck!


----------



## president (Mar 31, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> 50 bux
> 036 lit score 150 comp
> 038 found on road needs some outside parts, fires on prime 165 compView attachment 898500
> View attachment 898501
> View attachment 898502


how much$ or trades for the 036 Bob?


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 1, 2021)

president said:


> how much$ or trades for the 036 Bob?


Not sure of its future,, slug is ordered


----------



## U&A (Apr 1, 2021)

jdb67 said:


> They are now, but before it all combined under one roof Shindaiwa was their own product...well-made clam-shell designs mostly (415, 416, 450, 500. I think they had a few designs by the end that had split cases (like the 488, 680, 695, 757). Today, they are pretty much red versions of the Echo, which is not saying anything bad. I have rebuilt 3 of these clam-shell ones so far and I love how easy they are to work on and how well they run. They make it seem like I know what I am doing!



My local Makita dealer dropped Makita for Shindaiwa or whatever its called. Thats how i got the new 6100 for cost!!! They were clearing the shelves. They said they have have great experience with the brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 1, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> 50 bux
> 036 lit score 150 comp
> 038 found on road needs some outside parts, fires on prime 165 compView attachment 898500
> View attachment 898501
> View attachment 898502


I feel bad for the fellow who lost his 038 off the truck.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 2, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I feel bad for the fellow who lost his 038 off the truck.


The guy that found it works for environment in the government,, he tried to find the owner,,,been a few years, no luck.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 2, 2021)

Friend heard I needed parts.
These showed up.
View attachment 898866


----------



## president (Apr 3, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I feel bad for the fellow who lost his 038 off the truck.


I had a friend who lost his 038 up princeton avenue on the 
way to spring lake in Peachland last year, didn;t secure it well 
in his box


----------



## mick197474 (Apr 3, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Not sure it qualifies as a "you suck", but it was free- and I have never seen one before!
> So kind of old and kind of rare.
> Even better, pulled the plug- worked in some oil (been stored for at least 15 years), pulled the air filter, poured some fuel mix into the carb, pulled the choke and the old girl fired up!
> 
> ...


----------



## mick197474 (Apr 3, 2021)

Picked up this mistreated lady up off the side of the kerb ! Along with a huskavana weed whacker that looks like it only needs a new pull start mechanism


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Got a few good deals lately on some saws that I thought I should share with my fellow chainsaw brothers. 

Partner P100 Super from a friend , $100 AUD/ $76 USD perfect runner
Dolmar 152 Electronic "Free" runs with fuel down the carby
McCulloch Pro Mac 800 ($33 AUD/ $25 USD) perfect runner

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 3, 2021)

Boy that 800 was a steal!


----------



## Diesel Freak (Apr 4, 2021)

ozziechainsaw said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Got a few good deals lately on some saws that I thought I should share with my fellow chainsaw brothers.
> 
> ...


Damn fam!


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Apr 4, 2021)

He would probably sell them for $ 800 ;-)


----------



## Pioneer (Apr 4, 2021)

This might suck if you like old pioneer p-series saws, a running p-26 for 45 CDN. Has the mandatory cracked air filter cover, and the awful 1 screw mixture carb which is plugged up on the high side. But it starts very easy and idles down like a champ with less than one turn on the mixture screw. Oils great, excellent spark and shiny cylinder bore.


----------



## mojo jojo (Apr 7, 2021)

Stihl 056 AV electronic for 50 EUR (no chain break). The guy said it has a problem with dying when hot. They changed Bosh ignition system a few years back and still has a problem. I hope its just the amount of dirt and baked oil causing to overheat. Cilinder and piston are like new. I gave it a good clean (12 hours of labor) and ended up like this... did a quick test and it runs great. Will have to wait until a get some big wood to crank er up and see if we still have a problem.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 7, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> 50 bux
> 036 lit score 150 comp
> 038 found on road needs some outside parts, fires on prime 165 compView attachment 898500
> View attachment 898501
> View attachment 898502





bigbadbob said:


> Friend heard I needed parts.
> These showed up.
> View attachment 898866


With the free parts and a free in the mail brake flag, the 038 runs great. Slug looks near new, 165+ comp


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 9, 2021)

president said:


> I had a friend who lost his 038 up princeton avenue on the
> way to spring lake in Peachland last year, didn;t secure it well
> in his box


I have a friend that is only about 5'4"-5'5". As I was leaving he remembered he had something on the back of my truck. He waved me down and got it, took it over to his garage, and waved, so I pulled off. I got about 10 miles down the road and a guy behind me was flashing his lights and waving. I pulled over and got out, my friend had opened the tailgate and didn't close it. My brand new 660 was about an inch from becoming road kill. I had the dump trailer on the back with a cord of Oak in it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Apr 9, 2021)

mojo jojo said:


> Stihl 056 AV electronic for 50 EUR (no chain break). The guy said it has a problem with dying when hot. They changed Bosh ignition system a few years back and still has a problem. I hope its just the amount of dirt and baked oil causing to overheat. Cilinder and piston are like new. I gave it a good clean (12 hours of labor) and ended up like this... did a quick test and it runs great. Will have to wait until a get some big wood to crank er up and see if we still have a problem.
> View attachment 899634
> View attachment 899635
> View attachment 899636
> ...


I love those big old Stihls with the stubby bars. I got a ratty 075 a few months ago for $25 and I started to pass on it, because it had a 16" bar on it. I forget if it would pull over or is locked up. Think I'll go give it a pull while I wait for my wife to get home.


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 9, 2021)

president said:


> I had a friend who lost his 038 up princeton avenue on the
> way to spring lake in Peachland last year, didn;t secure it well
> in his box


Had a friend loose a near new 361 on a logging road,, , same road this 038 was found on. Very popular logging, camping, fishing, wood cutting, forest service road,, quite a rough hill it has.
I sold him a 044 for what I had into it.


----------



## president (Apr 9, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> Had a friend loose a near new 361 on a logging road,, , same road this 038 was found on. Very popular logging, camping, fishing, wood cutting, forest service road,, quite a rough hill it has.
> I sold him a 044 for what I had into it.


My 044 is my favorite all purpose saw, Jerry from Nova scotia ported
one for me, what a saw ! Whats your opinion of them?


----------



## mojo jojo (Apr 9, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> I love those big old Stihls with the stubby bars. I got a ratty 075 a few months ago for $25 and I started to pass on it, because it had a 16" bar on it.


It`s not the size that matters, it`s how you use it.


----------



## Jhoagg03 (Apr 9, 2021)

First post here. I recently just got into working on chainsaws. Here’s a few photos of some of the ones I rebuilt or parted together from a pallet. I got the following on said pallet.
2 ms180’c
017
Ms170
025
028
Ms280
2 Husqvarna 235’s
Mcculloch 3200 
And the prize a stihl 044. 
while most of these were “non runners” supposedly but I have gotten half of them to run with little parts. Best part is it was only $100.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Apr 9, 2021)

Lucky guy, I don't like you anymore ;-)


----------



## 82F100SWB (Apr 11, 2021)

I went and picked up more of the hoard I acquired today....










I have no idea what all is actually in there. In the complete saws that we loaded first, I saw a Pioneer P-41, John Deere 60v, Jonsereds 621's, 70E's and a 2165, Shindaiwa 695, Husky 180s some Echos and Mac's. I really stopped keeping track once we started into the parts. Going to take a week to unload this and organize it... Lol

Sent from my SM-G988W using Tapatalk


----------



## McCullochKid (Apr 11, 2021)

Long time no post... Busy schedule has kept me away from working much on my existing saw projects, but I had a sudden chance encounter today that I just had to jump on.
Got an almost brand new looking Stihl 011AV, a very nice Homelite C51, and a Homelite 550 with 32" bar and chain for $280 total.
How did I do? Not sure if I actually did good on this one or not, since it was a very take it or leave it scenario where I didn't have time to look things up, but it felt right.
The Stihl and C51 were stored dry. Put some gas in both and they fire right up, though I think the carbs could use new diaphragms. Good compression on both.
The 550 looks and feels like a beast. Very heavy with big compression, though there's something odd going on with it. After a few starts off of a prime, it finally took off on its own, except that the throttle is out of control. Regardless of how the carb needles are set, it wants to take off screaming at WOT, with the only way to stop it being turning the ignition off. Any thoughts on what's going on there? This is similar to what my Sears D49 does if you mess with its strange automatic oiling system while running.
Besides that issue, the saw along with the bar appear to be in pretty good shape. Also has this sticker on it. Anyone happen to recognize the names?


----------



## Woodslasher (Apr 11, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> Long time no post... Busy schedule has kept me away from working much on my existing saw projects, but I had a sudden chance encounter today that I just had to jump on.
> Got an almost brand new looking Stihl 011AV, a very nice Homelite C51, and a Homelite 550 with 32" bar and chain for $280 total.
> How did I do? Not sure if I actually did good on this one or not, since it was a very take it or leave it scenario where I didn't have time to look things up, but it felt right.
> The Stihl and C51 were stored dry. Put some gas in both and they fire right up, though I think the carbs could use new diaphragms. Good compression on both.
> ...


Yeah, I knew ol' Ken Clark down there at Laufman Campgrounds out by Plumas. I don't actually know who K. Clark is, but the rest is correct. I do know a guy who was in the F.S. at that time, but I sincerely doubt he'd know Mr. Clark. Nice haul, I'm really diggin the 550.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 12, 2021)

You have a major air leak in the 550 ,don't run it or the likely hood of a scorched piston and cylinder are very high !
Nice looking saws there.


McCullochKid said:


> Long time no post... Busy schedule has kept me away from working much on my existing saw projects, but I had a sudden chance encounter today that I just had to jump on.
> Got an almost brand new looking Stihl 011AV, a very nice Homelite C51, and a Homelite 550 with 32" bar and chain for $280 total.
> How did I do? Not sure if I actually did good on this one or not, since it was a very take it or leave it scenario where I didn't have time to look things up, but it felt right.
> The Stihl and C51 were stored dry. Put some gas in both and they fire right up, though I think the carbs could use new diaphragms. Good compression on both.
> ...


----------



## McCullochKid (Apr 12, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> You have a major air leak in the 550 ,don't run it or the likely hood of a scorched piston and cylinder are very high !


I figured it would be something like that. I stopped trying to run it after the third time it did that. In total it probably ran for only 10 or so seconds at max.
My initial research into this saw suggests that this series has a rubber intake boot that frequently wore out and cracked/leaked with age. Guess I'll start there.

Meanwhile, I got the bar and chain off the 550, cleaned it up, then put it on the C51 and did a little cutting with it. Probably a much longer bar than the saw is designed for, but I was only cutting up some small wood which it had no trouble with.




Also, I got my hands on a compression tester, so I did a few quick tests. These were 10 pulls each while the saw was cold.
550: 182 PSI
Mac 10-10A: 151
Poulan 3800: 149
C51: 127
No idea if any of those numbers are good or bad for their respective saws, or if I even did the test properly for chainsaws, but there they are. It's nice to finally be able to test compression.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 12, 2021)

Those are decent numbers and piston rings are available for the 51, nice .404 bar for the homelite saws, those aren't sitting around everywhere.


----------



## Woodslasher (Apr 12, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Those are decent numbers and piston rings are available for the 51, nice .404 bar for the homelite saws, those aren't sitting around everywhere.


I know of one 36 x .404 D196 bar sitting on a 2100 Husky on my bench, I'm kinda halfway looking for a 36 inch husky bar to put on instead. I also pulled another D196 36 x .404 off of my brother's 2101, and I have a D196 36er in 3/8 flavor sitting on a shelf next to my saws. I'm a bar hog, I know. One of these days I'll post ~15-20? or so bars up for sale on here, I've got a lot that don't fit any saws I've got.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 12, 2021)

I've got a 36" husky in Oregon flavor if you're interested. Its got a extra adjustment hole and I elongated the slot foward for an sl7 Remington.


----------



## Snojetter (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's my first contribution to this collection of killer deals. Got this pair of Jonny Reds from a guy in northern WI, scabbards included! I was the first to call on his ad and he graciously offered to hang on to them for over a month before I made a trip to the area to visit my in-laws.

The saw in front is a 2150, 18" bar with a freshly sharpened chain. $50. Brand new chain in the box was an extra $10. The saw next to it is a 520SP. That one cost me $20. Neither saw ran.

Tearing in to the 2150, I found the cylinder bolts were loose...as if taken apart and not reassembled all the way. I merely retorqued them and the saw has been running strong for several tanks now!

The 520 had the dirtiest carb I've ever seen. A good cleaning and new kit brought that one back to life. I've run two or three tanks of fuel through the saw and it too is a keeper. It's a good compliment to my stable of 535's and 455's.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Apr 13, 2021)

I think most "you suck" moments arr mostly people who are just decent honest folk .


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Apr 25, 2021)

MS 261...Chain on backwards, needs a new oil cap. Looks like it hasn't run for more than 10 hrs. $275.
I think I dun good


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Apr 25, 2021)

singinwoodwackr said:


> View attachment 903319
> 
> MS 261...Chain on backwards, needs a new oil cap. Looks like it hasn't run for more than 10 hrs. $275.
> I think I dun good



You sure the chain was on backwards and it is not one of the rare UK right hand drive models?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Apr 25, 2021)

Actually I was thinking it was Australian


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Apr 25, 2021)

singinwoodwackr said:


> Actually I was thinking it was Australian



Yeah would not trust the Aussie ones, they are as screwed up as the driveshaft in your avatar.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Apr 25, 2021)

F


Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Yeah would not trust the Aussie ones, they are as screwed up as the driveshaft in your avatar.


From a Jeep...'nuf said.
We had to drag them out...with Tacoma's
Thought of 'making' them a driveshaft out of a Hi-lift handle but got lazy. Dusy trail, 04


----------



## Woodslasher (Apr 25, 2021)

singinwoodwackr said:


> F
> 
> From a Jeep...'nuf said.
> We had to drag them out...with Tacoma's
> Thought of 'making' them a driveshaft out of a Hi-lift handle but got lazy. Dusy trail, 04View attachment 903323


That reminds me of the corral hollow trail up in Tahoe.....


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Apr 27, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> That reminds me of the corral hollow trail up in Tahoe.....


Coral hollow is a dirt road compared to Dusy  been there...


----------



## Douglas Weatherford (Apr 29, 2021)

Not too much suckage. Got both for $20. 180 runs but needs carb cleaned the other one is missing a few pieces


----------



## tomalophicon (Apr 30, 2021)

First post.

This was advertised on the local classifieds as a free saw, not running. I managed to get it and did the drop test with the pull starter. Immediately flopped to the ground with no ounce of compression. Bugger. 
Took it home to take a better look and realised the compression release was open. Closed it and had great compression. Piston pristine. 
Spark plug lead not connected properly, fuel tank hose split and perished. Fixed both and she fired up instantly. Seems like a fine saw. Metal case. I believe it's a Dolmar PS340.


----------



## gvsu141 (Apr 30, 2021)

Pretty clean 359 with brand new top end. Decent deal for $160. Seller couldn't get it to rev up after the top end installed. Turns out this one had a restrictor plate installed. 

Figured I should double check the rest of his work, so it's getting the base gasket removed and Dremel treatment to the ports while I'm in there.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Apr 30, 2021)

gvsu141 said:


> Pretty clean 359 with brand new top end. Decent deal for $160. Seller couldn't get it to rev up after the top end installed. Turns out this one had a restrictor plate installed.
> 
> Figured I should double check the rest of his work, so it's getting the base gasket removed and Dremel treatment to the ports while I'm in there.
> 
> View attachment 904285


Near enough is good enough with those pesky gasket things, isn't it? As long as it is in there somewhere- call it good!


----------



## gvsu141 (Apr 30, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Near enough is good enough with those pesky gasket things, isn't it? As long as it is in there somewhere- call it good!


----------



## loithuxua (May 1, 2021)

I bought this little saw a few months ago. I sometimes use electric saws, they are quieter.
It costed me $20.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (May 1, 2021)

loithuxua said:


> I bought this little saw a few months ago. I sometimes use electric saws, they are quieter.
> It costed me $20.


Have to stand on my head to see it


----------



## loithuxua (May 1, 2021)

singinwoodwackr said:


> Have to stand on my head to see it


oh, so sorry, here you are.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 1, 2021)

loithuxua said:


> oh, so sorry, here you are.
> View attachment 904445
> 
> View attachment 904446


You paid 15$ too much.
Shame there's an ocean between us, i could bring those to you by the truck load after a town wide yard sale.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (May 6, 2021)

So I got this MS230C Wood Boss today $100. Was told by the former owner that it wouldn't start and it felt like it had no compression.
I got it home after work and had a good look at it. I checked compression and spark. Both were perfect. Then removed the muffler thinking maybe cracked piston, it looks like new. So I tired for about 10 mintues to start all the while thinking that the recoil felt funny.
I decided to remove the clutch cover to find that he somehow jammed the chain and the sprocket. I simply backed it off, removed the chain. I then tried to start it again, BANG first pull and away it went.


----------



## McCullochKid (May 15, 2021)

Got this little Super EZ for $20... At this rate with how many Homelites I'm picking up, I'm going to need to rename myself to HomeliteKid. 
The saw has seemingly nothing wrong with it besides an upside down emblem, although I suspect there may be a tiny air leak somewhere, probably a crank seal starting to go.
Put your fuel and bar oil in, pull the cord a few times and it's off and running. After sharpening the chain I did a little cutting with it, and I have to say... Is it my imagination, or does this saw have more power than you think it should have? Cuts great.
Looking at an IPL, I noticed that a full wrap handle was available for this. It seems like a silly thing to have considering how small the saw is, but I kind of want one. Anyone here happen to have one laying around?




Serial for anyone who may know something about it


----------



## Woodslasher (May 15, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> Got this little Super EZ for $20... At this rate with how many Homelites I'm picking up, I'm going to need to rename myself to HomeliteKid.
> The saw has seemingly nothing wrong with it besides an upside down emblem, although I suspect there may be a tiny air leak somewhere, probably a crank seal starting to go.
> Put your fuel and bar oil in, pull the cord a few times and it's off and running. After sharpening the chain I did a little cutting with it, and I have to say... Is it my imagination, or does this saw have more power than you think it should have? Cuts great.
> Looking at an IPL, I noticed that a full wrap handle was available for this. It seems like a silly thing to have considering how small the saw is, but I kind of want one. Anyone here happen to have one laying around?
> ...


Wraps are kinda uncommon, there's a complete EZ with one near me for $100, and I used to have a full wrap EZ but I sold it to someone on here. As for the power, I believe these are very high comp and reed valve to boot, so they have more grunt than most.


----------



## Woodslasher (May 15, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> Got this little Super EZ for $20... At this rate with how many Homelites I'm picking up, I'm going to need to rename myself to HomeliteKid.
> The saw has seemingly nothing wrong with it besides an upside down emblem, although I suspect there may be a tiny air leak somewhere, probably a crank seal starting to go.
> Put your fuel and bar oil in, pull the cord a few times and it's off and running. After sharpening the chain I did a little cutting with it, and I have to say... Is it my imagination, or does this saw have more power than you think it should have? Cuts great.
> Looking at an IPL, I noticed that a full wrap handle was available for this. It seems like a silly thing to have considering how small the saw is, but I kind of want one. Anyone here happen to have one laying around?
> ...


Also, the recoil spring is part of the emblem so the upside down emblem means someone "tightened" the recoil spring by 1/2 a turn.


----------



## Timdog (May 15, 2021)

Pick this one up for $100

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Timdog (May 15, 2021)

Pick this up for $100









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## U&A (May 15, 2021)

Got this for free. Rebuilding it now. Then going to find the foot pedal accessory. 

“17 rockwell delta 




















Sent while firmly grasping my Redline lubed Ram [emoji231]


----------



## lostone (May 16, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> Looking at an IPL, I noticed that a full wrap handle was available for this. It seems like a silly thing to have considering how small the saw is, but I kind of want one. Anyone here happen to have one laying around?


It's more than just the full wrap handle. The bracket connecting the top is different as well. The full wrap is swept back just a hair more.
As far as the logo goes, hold in on that piece and remove the two screws, twist the piece clockwise add's more spring tension on the recoil, twist the piece counter clockwise and that removes tension on the recoil spring. A half of a turn wont make a difference and you get the logo the right way.


----------



## Darnz (May 16, 2021)

I acquired this big beast today, starts and runs mint just had to unblock the oiler. The sticker on the starter cover has worn off and I can't see anything stamped anywhere to indicate what model or CC it is, anyone have any idea? Oleomac is all I can figure. Has some torque to it, tries to rotate in my hands when I pull the throttle.


----------



## SimonHS (May 16, 2021)

Darnz said:


> I acquired this big beast today, starts and runs mint just had to unblock the oiler. The sticker on the starter cover has worn off and I can't see anything stamped anywhere to indicate what model or CC it is, anyone have any idea? Oleomac is all I can figure. Has some torque to it, tries to rotate in my hands when I pull the throttle.


Looks, to me, like a 999F, the largest model they made. 103cc and 6.7hp. Nice score!



Model Profile: 999F


----------



## Darnz (May 16, 2021)

SimonHS said:


> Looks, to me, like a 999F, the largest model they made. 103cc and 6.7hp. Nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> Model Profile: 999F


Thank you, that was great info. 

Looks in pretty good nick under all that oil and dust, just gotta find a bruit to wield it for me haha, thing has some weight to it.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (May 16, 2021)

Timdog said:


> Pick this up for $1007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean looking 7-10 McCulloch


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 16, 2021)

Timdog said:


> Pick this up for $100
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you'll be surprised by yhat saws power if you haven't run one yet, they easily keep up with their modern equivalents.
24" bar and chisel chain would make her sing.


----------



## Timdog (May 16, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I think you'll be surprised by yhat saws power if you haven't run one yet, they easily keep up with their modern equivalents.
> 24" bar and chisel chain would make her sing.


I have one of his grandkids to.





Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MiloFrance (May 17, 2021)

No pics yet so advance apologies... I said I'd stop buying after I found the 441, but a mate told me about an old chap that was selling his tools after heart surgery. Who am I to turn down a rummage in a well filled garage?
034 and 039, 80€ each. I walked off with the 039, I'll get the other when I have some cash in my wallet. I did whip off the muffler and check the piston...


----------



## MiloFrance (May 18, 2021)

The 039 looks clean and under used as you can see from the very intact labels. Not tried to start it yet. The 034 has a little scoring on the piston but good compression on the cord. Started 3rd pull but has been out of use so long that the chain is too stiff to go round the bar..


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (May 18, 2021)

MiloFrance said:


> The 039 looks clean and under used as you can see from the very intact labels. Not tried to start it yet. The 034 has a little scoring on the piston but good compression on the cord. Started 3rd pull but has been out of use so long that the chain is too stiff to go round the bar..


Both look to be fairly low hour, little worked saws- nice.
Soak the chains in a container of diesel for a while and they should clean/loosen back up.
Give the bars a good cleaning and dress any burrs on the rails, put them aside until you check out the powerheads fully.


----------



## MiloFrance (May 18, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Both look to be fairly low hour, little worked saws- nice.
> Soak the chains in a container of diesel for a while and they should clean/loosen back up.
> Give the bars a good cleaning and dress any burrs on the rails, put them aside until you check out the powerheads fully.


Need to do it sharpish. If all goes well I'll be getting my hands on this at some point...


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (May 18, 2021)

MiloFrance said:


> Need to do it sharpish. If all goes well I'll be getting my hands on this at some point...


Nice- a genuine 2A Station Wagon 88" , that will keep you entertained over the coming Winter!


----------



## MiloFrance (May 18, 2021)

Same year as I am, and has history. Used to belong to the wife of a Nobel prize winner, ran around Africa in it. Anyway, back to the saws...


----------



## rarefish383 (May 18, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> Got this little Super EZ for $20... At this rate with how many Homelites I'm picking up, I'm going to need to rename myself to HomeliteKid.
> The saw has seemingly nothing wrong with it besides an upside down emblem, although I suspect there may be a tiny air leak somewhere, probably a crank seal starting to go.
> Put your fuel and bar oil in, pull the cord a few times and it's off and running. After sharpening the chain I did a little cutting with it, and I have to say... Is it my imagination, or does this saw have more power than you think it should have? Cuts great.
> Looking at an IPL, I noticed that a full wrap handle was available for this. It seems like a silly thing to have considering how small the saw is, but I kind of want one. Anyone here happen to have one laying around?
> ...


I learned to climb with Super EZ's, back in the 70's. My standard reply about them? "They run way above their pay grade". I used to wonder why Homelite put a decomp on an EZ, but not a Super 1050. Short answer, they have enough compression with out the decomp, they break internal stuff".


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (May 21, 2021)

Not a saw but my neighbour gave me this for free. It had been in his kitchen for 47 years. All I had to do was help him get it out of the house.


----------



## tomalophicon (May 21, 2021)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Not a saw but my neighbour gave me this for free. It had been in his kitchen for 47 years. All I had to do was help him get it out of the house. View attachment 908225


Oh yeah. They'll make the best roasts you'll ever eat.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (May 21, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> Oh yeah. They'll make the best roasts you'll ever eat.



Not to mention heating the room and boiling a house lot of hot water needs in a thick copper cylinder whilst cooking that roast to perfection!


----------



## MiloFrance (May 23, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Both look to be fairly low hour, little worked saws- nice.


You weren't wrong... The 039 is the cleanest saw I own! Pic 1 starting to clean, others after a petrol wash and blowdry


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 24, 2021)

Saw-20.00$
Av mount -18.00$
Bar nuts -3.00$
Bar and chain-30.00$
Break cleaner- 12.00$
=73.00$ great cutting little saw.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (May 25, 2021)

Might have a running Husqvarna 444SE showing up sometime soon.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2021)

Iam a sucker for goodie piles...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomalophicon (May 27, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Saw-20.00$
> Av mount -18.00$
> Bar nuts -3.00$
> Bar and chain-30.00$
> ...


Nice saw. 
I like your outdoor work area too


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2021)

So a guy just comes and drops off a 288,181,42 and a box of parts. Just take it. [emoji2371]
I like the old brochure I found in the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piotr Pakula (May 28, 2021)

Let him bring me a box too ;-)


----------



## Pepster (May 28, 2021)

Picked up another Craftsman 3.3 Wednesday $10.
Only missing the clutch cover.
Tore it down to clean it up.
P/C is pristine ('96 model).
Bar oil was so gummed up it wouldn't pour out.
Hope to have it running by Monday.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (May 29, 2021)

I have the same, although they are called differently Partner 465 495 545 & 605 They are a few years older


----------



## JAXCAVATOR0Z (May 29, 2021)

A good old mate gave me this 455 rancher (along with other saws).. pretty well like new only cut a few loads of fire wood.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jun 2, 2021)

Again, not a saw but I got this Honda 536c Hydrostatic HRB for €70. 
Engine runs perfect, clutch works and all. Only thing wrong with it is the plastic holding two of the four bolts that connect the powerhead to the chassis is torn off. 
I'm just going to use it for parts because I have another identical mower.


----------



## mojo jojo (Jun 3, 2021)

Picked up for 120€ (around $150)
Partner r421, good compression, good spark, good piston and cylinder, welded clutch cover, does not idle properly (might be leaking crank seals)
Stihl 08s early version with points. No spark, good piston and cylinder. Dont know if its 48 or 56 ccm. Will have to measure piston diameter
Solo 606, good compression, runner, very good condition


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jun 6, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Might have a running Husqvarna 444SE showing up sometime soon.



And here it is- 
Perfect? No
Does it run? Yes.
Paid USD$11 for it as it is.


----------



## Overlooker (Jun 7, 2021)

A freebie from a friend: 
















As found. Hardly a scratch on it, even on the bottom. I can't wait to get her running! T-A


----------



## tomalophicon (Jun 7, 2021)

Overlooker said:


> A freebie from a friend:
> View attachment 911014
> 
> View attachment 911015
> ...


Nice. I like that case too.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jun 7, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> And here it is-
> Perfect? No
> Does it run? Yes.
> Paid USD$11 for it as it is.
> ...


Go and add zero more to this price ;-)


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jun 7, 2021)

Overlooker said:


> A freebie from a friend:
> View attachment 911014
> 
> View attachment 911015
> ...


I'm looking for such friends ;-)


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jun 7, 2021)

Nice saw. I'm a blue Homie lover myself.
House of Homelite is an excellent resource for parts and advise.


----------



## Overlooker (Jun 7, 2021)

John Lyngdal said:


> Nice saw. I'm a blue Homie lover myself.
> House of Homelite is an excellent resource for parts and advise.


Do you know how to date this saw by the serial number? Tnx, T-A


----------



## Douglas Weatherford (Jun 7, 2021)

$50 272xp. It ran but needed some love. Just finished a full going through with new bearings and seals. My first "big" saw.


----------



## henry r (Jun 12, 2021)

Stihl 08S with chain brake, from the local tip shop (dump shop in the US).
$46US at the current exchange rate.

Feels like it has decent compression, haven't tried for spark yet, older stihl rollermatic "west germany" bar with some paint on it. Needs the choke knob.

A Stihl 08 wasn't on my saw wish list but I am still quite pleased with myself.
It is nice to get a "new" saw after over a year and a half drought too.
.


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Jun 12, 2021)

Does the chain brake actually work?
On mine it's just a useless piece of plastic not connected to anything.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 12, 2021)

Picked these up cheep.
bout 100 3/8 ties/straps as well.
Plate is for 3/4 harvester chains.


----------



## president (Jun 12, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> Picked these up cheep.
> bout 100 3/8 ties/straps as well.
> Plate is for 3/4 harvester chains.View attachment 911915


Bob ,are those the aluminum alloy ones?I had a set like that
found you a complete handle assembly for your 020!


----------



## Pepster (Jun 12, 2021)

True Temper Kelly Perfect 3.5# double bit axe head for $3 @ Garage sale.
It's in VERY GOOD condition.

I have a few (that's a Kelly Perfect claw hammer also) but just can't get enough of them.
Of all the vintage Plumb & Collins Red Seal hatchets/axes I own, Kelly Perfects are my favorite!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 12, 2021)

president said:


> Bob ,are those the aluminum alloy ones?I had a set like that
> found you a complete handle assembly for your 020!


Yes they are!!
Awesome!!!


----------



## henry r (Jun 13, 2021)

TheDarkLordChinChin said:


> Does the chain brake actually work?
> On mine it's just a useless piece of plastic not connected to anything.


doesn't appear too.


----------



## tomalophicon (Jun 13, 2021)

Great condition Dolmar whipper snipper for $0. Guy said it didn't start. I opened up the tank and the pickup was stuck at the top of the tank. Repositioned it and it fired up first crank.


----------



## Okie294life (Jun 17, 2021)

dynodave said:


> Well here we are.
> SAY GOOD BYE to 2020.
> 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views
> 2020, 378 posts.....31,000 views
> ...


Husqvarna 525l trimmer at Lowe’s 50$ never touched grass, bad carb. Got one coming 15$.


----------



## Overlooker (Jun 18, 2021)

From a friend for $5. Last used by his dad who passed away a few years ago.










Can anyone identify the model number? I can't find it marked anywhere on the saw. Thanks, T-A


----------



## Overlooker (Jun 18, 2021)

Chainsaws seem to be coming out of the woodwork! My sister-in-law informed me this morning that there was an old Homelite at an estate sale nearby marked $5. I raced over to the sale, but someone else had already set the saw aside to purchase. I knew the guy and asked him what he he intended to do with the saw, and he said he was going to use it to cut up a large down tree in his yard, if the saw would start. After I informed him of the age of the saw and the likely necessary repairs he would need to make to get the saw to run, he agreed to let me buy the saw. So I gave him $5 and then paid the cashier $5 for the saw, two extra chains, and a stubby little scrench that's perfect for removing the spark plug from an EZ saw. (Most screnches won't fit because they are too long to fit inside the curve of an EZ handle.)


















This saw fits in well with my other old Homies. I have 2 XL-12s, 2 Super XLs, an EZ, two Super EZs, and an XL-923. Four of them run, one is awaiting a new cylinder gasket, and the rest are awaiting my tender loving care. It's definitely an addiction! T-A


----------



## Overkill338 (Jun 21, 2021)

Well, somebody sucks. This lady bought the 562 for her husband but he never even fueled it. By the time I got my message typed, it was already sold.


----------



## Okie294life (Jun 22, 2021)

Okie294life said:


> Husqvarna 525l trimmer at Lowe’s 50$ never touched grass, bad carb. Got one coming 15$.


This one was funny:
Wouldn’t run but would fire/backfire.
1. Changed out carb with China carb
2. Changed out fuel lines and filter
3. Checked for obstructions in exhaust and cylinder condition (great)
4. Real head scratcher-finally checked the coil. You could see daylight between the coil and flywheel. Gapped with professional gapping tool-envelope….good to go. I didn’t know it was possible to get partial fire, guess that’s why the process works.


----------



## McCullochKid (Jun 22, 2021)

Welp. Here it is, my first somewhat big haul. A strange moment happened yesterday evening when three different people who live in the same close area a couple towns over from me put up new listings at what I thought were good prices. After reaching out to all 3, the stars happened to align just right so that I could head out early and pick it all up before they had to go to work.


I feel like I did good here, but I don't know exactly how good. Didn't have the time to thoroughly research everything. I'll break down the purchases and you guys can tell me if I did good or if I'm stupid. 
Guy #1: Six saws for $50. He made it clear in his listing that one of the XL-12's ran well, but the rest were project/parts saws. My thinking here is that I was buying a runner and parts XL-12 for $50, and the rest I would probably end up selling for parts if none of them are worth or beyond fixing. Any idea what an approximate value for these things may be just as parts saws alone? Any of them worth pursuing to attempt to unseize and fix up?
Red XL-12: Starts and runs just fine after a few pulls. Compression feels like it might be slightly weaker than it should be, but I won't know for sure until I get my tester on it.
Blue XL-12: Seized, but the rest of it appears to be in good condition. Kind of sad that this one was seized since I like the blue homelites.
Big Echo of unknown variety(Supposedly a CS-590, but I couldn't find any model numbers): Seized, looks like it fell off a truck or a tree landed on it
46cc Homelite Pro: Sort of seized. Things move but it's really tough.
Husqvarna 41: Barely any compression
Jonsered 535: Sorta has compression, but at one point of the engine cycle there's some resistance coupled with a gritty sound/sensation that makes me think of ball bearings.

Guy #2: Two saws for $20. Sears Sportster and a little Craftsman top handle. Both start and run great, although the Sportster needs a lot of pulls to get going; no doubt needs a carb kit with a good cleaning.
I'm assuming that Roper made the Sportster for Sears, since its construction looks a lot like my D49. But who made the top handle? Is it a recolor of a particular model of Poulan or something?
Top handle is super clean, by the way. If it wasn't for the wear on the bar and staining on the exhaust side I would almost think this was never used.




Guy #3: Granberg G-776 Alaskan MK III small mill for $60. Is this thing complete and usable? I've always wanted to try playing around with one of these small chainsaw mills to make some little slabs for fun.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jun 22, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> Welp. Here it is, my first somewhat big haul. A strange moment happened yesterday evening when three different people who live in the same close area a couple towns over from me put up new listings at what I thought were good prices. After reaching out to all 3, the stars happened to align just right so that I could head out early and pick it all up before they had to go to work.
> View attachment 914187
> 
> I feel like I did good here, but I don't know exactly how good. Didn't have the time to thoroughly research everything. I'll break down the purchases and you guys can tell me if I did good or if I'm stupid.
> ...


With the seized Homelite XL12's, pull the recoil and check the coil screws. If I recall right they were notorious for a coil screw falling out and wedging itself between the flywheel and the case, making it seem like it was seized.


----------



## McCullochKid (Jun 22, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> With the seized Homelite XL12's, pull the recoil and check the coil screws. If I recall right they were notorious for a coil screw falling out and wedging itself between the flywheel and the case, making it seem like it was seized.


lol, sure enough... Nice guess! Time to pull the flywheel and see how things work after I get that thing removed. Checked the exhaust side of the piston while I was it.


----------



## AR200 (Jun 25, 2021)

Stihl 660 3 tanks of gas ran through it. Cleaned after every use. Shelf queen. 
42” bar and 2 chains. 700


----------



## Clyde85 (Jun 25, 2021)

Traded a 350 Husqvarna and a ms250c sthil for this the other day. It is a 2016 CS 2172 jonesered.


----------



## Selfmade-Sawmill (Jun 26, 2021)

AR200 said:


> Stihl 660 3 tanks of gas ran through it. Cleaned after every use. Shelf queen.
> 42” bar and 2 chains. 700


Are you selling the saw? Sorry I'm new on here and wasn't sure if 700 was the price or if you were just showing that beast off


----------



## AR200 (Jun 26, 2021)

Selfmade-Sawmill said:


> Are you selling the saw? Sorry I'm new on
> 
> 
> Selfmade-Sawmill said:
> ...


----------



## Selfmade-Sawmill (Jun 26, 2021)

I hear ya


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jun 27, 2021)

$ 13 but I don't know if it came by plane or by ship ;-) 1972.It matches my worktop in color


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jun 27, 2021)

Piotr Pakula said:


> $ 13 but I don't know if it came by plane or by ship ;-) 1972.It matches my worktop in color


Interesting, manual oiler delete.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jun 28, 2021)

The oiler is now automatic and someone welded the steel bracket of the upper handle


----------



## Tree Feller (Jun 28, 2021)

Free 028. Needs some love but p&c look good.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Jun 29, 2021)

Not enough that I got the saw almost as a gift, the guy takes the instructions after 45 years / I would like to take it after another 50 years ;-)


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Jul 2, 2021)

Hey Guys,

Got this today, a nice McCulloch 850 today. Changed the recoil assembly from my SP81 to this 850 becuase it needs the recoil replaced. Checked spark which was bright blue, poured some 2 stroke fuel down the carby and away it runs. 

It's not the cleanest saw I have seen, but once I give it a good clean up it should be fine. I paid $100 AUD or $74 USD

Cheers Justin


----------



## FamilyTradition (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice find! Made any progress with the cleaning as of yet? Best, Max.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Jul 11, 2021)

FamilyTradition said:


> Nice find! Made any progress with the cleaning as of yet? Best, Max.


Hi Max,

Yeah gave it the once over, but it didn't come up as good as I wanted. 

I changed the recoil assembly over with another unit I have here until the new recoil spring arrives. A few pulls with some fresh fuel and away it runs. It could do with a carby kit to make it really sing but still for $100 AUD I cannot complain.

Cheers

Justin


----------



## isawben (Jul 11, 2021)

I purchased these two beauties in Maine, for $50. The Stihl needed a new fuel line, and the McCulloch needed some carb work. Both run now, but need their carburetors tuned.


----------



## Stihlhead460 (Jul 13, 2021)

Free pile find. Either an 056 or 045. It runs, but needs some parts.


----------



## HumBurner (Jul 20, 2021)

Client gave me these two for free yesterday, as well as homemade cookies and veggies.

a power Mac 31 0 and one I don’t know yet.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 20, 2021)

The mystery saw is a McCulloch 33/35 I think


----------



## HumBurner (Jul 20, 2021)

Right on. I’ll search around this weekend and see if I can find any info on It or any markings inside.

Thanks for the starting point!

If anyone wants the power Mac I’d give it away for shipping only. Has some white death on the metal and may or may not be usable.


----------



## NvrDwn (Jul 25, 2021)

I got a new saw. The deal isn't as good as it looks. The dealer owed me 350. Still though if you do the math I came out good with the saw and a 24 bar.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 25, 2021)

NvrDwn said:


> I got a new saw. The deal isn't as good as it looks. The dealer owed me 350. Still though if you do the math I came out good with the saw and a 24 bar.


Think that might be a " your dealer suxs"?post.


----------



## NvrDwn (Jul 25, 2021)

New 572 with a 24 for 1025 otd? That's not bad around here.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 25, 2021)

Like this, especially when he owes him 350.00$


----------



## NvrDwn (Jul 25, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> View attachment 920422
> 
> Like this, especially when he owes him 350.00$



Your area is different than mine. Prices are not across the board.


----------



## jollygreengiant (Jul 26, 2021)

Not sure if this is a "you suck" deal but I thought it was pretty good. Got the saw, toolbox, and everything in the toolbox for $150 CAD.


----------



## tomalophicon (Jul 26, 2021)

jollygreengiant said:


> Not sure if this is a "you suck" deal but I thought it was pretty good. Got the saw, toolbox, and everything in the toolbox for $150 CAD.
> 
> View attachment 920528
> View attachment 920529
> ...


You can be fairly sure the previous owner looked after it.


----------



## tomalophicon (Jul 27, 2021)

Getting this for nothing. Apparently it's 'dead'. Looks to be in good nick. 
W
ill find out tonight.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Jul 28, 2021)

That one looks nice
i got one once where the oil was put in the fuel tank.
i have a box full of parts if you need anything


----------



## tomalophicon (Jul 28, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> That one looks nice
> i got one once where the oil was put in the fuel tank.
> i have a box full of parts if you need anything


I was looking at the two caps thinking that would be easy to do.
Thanks, when I tear it down i'll work out what's wrong. I'll probably get it going and donate to someone. 
Tom.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 31, 2021)

Dropped off some Husky parts to a friend of mine this evening. Came home with this for free... Cylinders are 3120...


----------



## tomalophicon (Aug 1, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> Getting this for nothing. Apparently it's 'dead'. Looks to be in good nick.
> WView attachment 920863
> ill find out tonight.


Got the saw running. 
Pulled the muffler and piston is perfect. 
The metering diaphragm was installed incorrectly. 
The spark plug had barely any gap.
Corrected both faults and it runs perfectly.


----------



## Piotr Pakula (Aug 1, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> Getting this for nothing. Apparently it's 'dead'. Looks to be in good nick.
> WView attachment 920863
> ill find out tonight.


. 
A little but crazy ;-) something will always cut something there


----------



## McCullochKid (Aug 1, 2021)

So the other day I stopped at an estate sale. I left with with a disgustingly filthy Jonsered 630 for $10, among a few other things.
However, this 630 is a bit unusual. I'm hoping someone here can discern what exactly it is that I bought.

As you can see from the pics, someone has done what I'm assuming is some DIY ingenuity to the intake area. It looks like something to attach a cone air filter to? What's the purpose of this?
Despite how nasty the saw is, I think it'll still run. The compression still seems to be there, though I soon regretted pulling the cord a few times because of all the debris and crap that has fallen down into the carb area over the years. I didn't notice it until after the fact. I hope I didn't send too much of that stuff into the piston and cylinder, if any.


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 1, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> So the other day I stopped at an estate sale. I left with with a disgustingly filthy Jonsered 630 for $10, among a few other things.
> However, this 630 is a bit unusual. I'm hoping someone here can discern what exactly it is that I bought.
> 
> As you can see from the pics, someone has done what I'm assuming is some DIY ingenuity to the intake area. It looks like something to attach a cone air filter to? What's the purpose of this?
> ...


That is one of the western/fireman models, I think. If I recall @Cantdog or @Jacob J. should know more about it. Cutters Edge was the name I was thinking of!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Aug 1, 2021)

Its a velocity stack- meant for a green weenie pod air filter- the crap in is is because some nitwit ran it without any filter in place- so the velocity stack just acted as a funnel.


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 1, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Its a velocity stack- meant for a green weenie pod air filter- the crap in is is because some nitwit ran it without any filter in place- so the velocity stack just acted as a funnel.


I'm sorry Bob, but I gotta disagree on one major point. That was not intended for a green weenie, it was meant to have the chopsaw-style filter shown above. Also, I believe some of the crud is just from it sitting, not necessarily from people running it without a filter.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 1, 2021)

Yeah I've seen a fire fighter Jonsered like that before, its a factory job.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Aug 2, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> I'm sorry Bob, but I gotta disagree on one major point. That was not intended for a green weenie, it was meant to have the chopsaw-style filter shown above. Also, I believe some of the crud is just from it sitting, not necessarily from people running it without a filter.


Could very well be- we dont see such "additions" over here, I was typing my reply while you were typing yours- you beat me to it.


----------



## tomalophicon (Aug 2, 2021)

What's the purpose of the beastly filter? To scavenge more oxygen in a smoky environment?


----------



## Sawboy24 (Aug 13, 2021)

2 034s and a 365 for $26


----------



## m2theb (Aug 13, 2021)

Sawboy24 said:


> View attachment 923945
> 2 034s and a 365 for $26


How’s that happen?
And landing on $26


----------



## Sawboy24 (Aug 13, 2021)

m2theb said:


> How’s that happen?
> And landing on $26


I work at a metal recycling facility,


----------



## m2theb (Aug 13, 2021)

Sawboy24 said:


> I work at a metal recycling facility,


Nice Score!


----------



## m2theb (Aug 13, 2021)

grabbed this 6401/21 last weekend for $20
seems the case is leaking lube at the split


----------



## HumBurner (Aug 15, 2021)

Some nice scores y'all!


I'm a sucker for Craigslist free and tools. Check it every day or two. Came upon an 056 Super being sold as a parts saw. Claimed carb clean and/or kit (looks clean clean from outside) fuel line check/flush, and a new plug had been done recently, yet saw would not start.

I asked a couple questions. Single owner, light duty firewood saw cutting a couple cords a year for twenty years or so. Getting older, getting heavy, bought a smaller saw, done with the 056.

I say great, coming up for a supply run anyways, ill take it upon quick inspection. A gamble at $200, but down from the asking price and wouldn't go lower, as it just got posted.

No major or minor cracks, worn gas cap o-ring, mostly clean. Not much oil leak, has good compression by feel, everything looks good and the guy is cool. Good feel.

I bought it. My first Stihl.

I read up about the ignition issues prior. Figured worst case I could sell it and break even or a minimal loss. Worth the chance.


I took a few minutes outside in the thick smoke to piddle with it. Pulled the plug assuming at the least it was flooded. It was. Turned it up, pulled lightly, watched oil drip from cylinder. Emptied current gas and refilled while airing out. Replaced plug.

Pulled the cord and it fired on the first go! Flipped choke off and pulled again. The beast rumbled to life!

Tune was a little off from putting 50:1 in it. Light tweaking out of wood and it idles and burbles real nice. Oiler oils great. Air filter could use a light cleaning but everything looks to be in great shape cosmetically.

We'll see soon if it will run after it gets hot, or if there are issues. It might see some small firewood tomorrow. Think it has a 20" .404 b\c.

If this thing has some life left in it with minimal repairs, I'll be stoked. Revs so smooth out of wood!

Will post pics tomorrow when I hit some strong signal.


----------



## SS396driver (Aug 15, 2021)

Guess I should post this not a saw but a generator . Spotted it on the side of the interstate near an on ramp . Champion 3100 inverter got some bruises but I’ve used it three times and so far it’s worked perfectly. Electric start even works. Guess someone didn’t lash it down to well on the camper .


----------



## vtfireman85 (Aug 15, 2021)

Dunno if this counts, spotted a snowblower today beside the road, this was next to it, the dealer sticker is half a mile from where I grew up, my dad used to do their repairs for them, more a farm dealer than chainsaws, the old man was pretty sharp with them, so he used to get the repairs and setups sent to him.... assembled their Cub Cadets too. ..25 bucks and came with a parts saw


----------



## HumBurner (Aug 16, 2021)

Pics below. May not get a chance to run it today, and won’t be but 10mins or less if so


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 16, 2021)

HumBurner said:


> Pics below. May not get a chance to run it today, and won’t be but 10mins or less if so


Damn, she's a beauty! That a/f cover makes me think it might be an early "Mag" model with the dealer hop-up kit. Regardless, it looks like a clean, low-hour saw that should serve you well. Fyi, if you so desire you could run up to a 36 inch bar setup with .404 on that saw.


----------



## McCullochKid (Aug 17, 2021)

It happened again. Remember my 8 saws for $70? Today it was 10 saws for $100. Bought them from a nice older gentleman who runs his own small engine repair shop. He said that these are older saws that customers brought in for him to look at, but they didn't want to spend any money to fix them up, so they just left them with him. His main business seemed to be in mowers/trimmers/tillers/pressure washes/etc, so he just wanted to move these on since they were taking up space and not worth working on compared to more lucrative things.

I got home late so I haven't really had the chance to fully sort through everything that I got, but here's what I know thus far. I got:
A really clean looking Super XL. Didn't come with a spark plug, but my compression tester is reading 156 PSI. Needs some clutch parts, does what the tag say look accurate?
Poulan Super 25DA(that D really looks like a zero)
Three XLs. One of which has the shortest bar I have ever seen.  Are these any good?
Mac 110
Several mystery meat cheapo Poulan Pro/Homelite/Craftsman saws
Additionally, three plastic cases, a few bars, a few chains, and some odds and ends.

How did I do? I don't really know the value of any of these things, but I had a feeling that at least the Super XL could be worth $100 by itself. My thought process at the moment is to keep the Super XL, Super 25DA, and maybe the cleanest XL, then put the rest up on ebay as cheap parts saws to make back a portion or possibly all of what I spent. What do you guys think?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 17, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> It happened again. Remember my 8 saws for $70? Today it was 10 saws for $100. Bought them from a nice older gentleman who runs his own small engine repair shop. He said that these are older saws that customers brought in for him to look at, but they didn't want to spend any money to fix them up, so they just left them with him. His main business seemed to be in mowers/trimmers/tillers/pressure washes/etc, so he just wanted to move these on since they were taking up space and not worth working on compared to more lucrative things.
> 
> I got home late so I haven't really had the chance to fully sort through everything that I got, but here's what I know thus far. I got:
> A really clean looking Super XL. Didn't come with a spark plug, but my compression tester is reading 156 PSI. Needs some clutch parts, does what the tag say look accurate?
> ...


I believe I have a super XL-12 drum if you need one.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 19, 2021)

Scrap yard 20.00 , I literally just changed the fuel filter and it ran. A little rot on one side of the hsndle av.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 19, 2021)

Scrap yard 20.00$ , she ran on fresh fuel and idles nicely, till she sits on the pto side. So seals. But hey 58cc is always great.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 19, 2021)

Super Camango, oh she's gonna need some love! 50.00 $ 
Starer assembly was all messed up , I fixed that and she does run on prime. 68cc 4.2 saw with decomp though ,hard to beat for the money.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Aug 22, 2021)

Stopped in an old country store that apparently use to be an old mcculloch dealer. Had some new old stock parts in a box in the back. Give them $15 for the three. Not gonna use them but think they will make great display items.






Sent from my LM-X410PM using Tapatalk


----------



## vtfireman85 (Aug 22, 2021)

Coolbreeze said:


> Stopped in an old country store that apparently use to be an old mcculloch dealer. Had some new old stock parts in a box in the back. Give them $15 for the three. Not gonna use them but think they will make great display items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a large piston, any idea on application?


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 22, 2021)

Almost looks like an old Model 47, 3-25, Model 73, etc piston. @heimannm Any idea what the 87794 piston fits?


----------



## McCullochKid (Aug 23, 2021)

I've seen these online, but I never thought I'd ever personally own one. A surprisingly clean looking Wright Super Rebel power saw for $40.
Was it worth it? I'd like to think so, though from what I've seen people love to hate these things. The starter mechanism isn't engaging with the flywheel when you pull the rope, so I have no idea what condition the engine is in.
Even if it happens to be seized up, I'm still happy to have it. Makes a cool display piece if nothing else.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 23, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> I've seen these online, but I never thought I'd ever personally own one. A surprisingly clean looking Wright Super Rebel power saw for $40.
> Was it worth it? I'd like to think so, though from what I've seen people love to hate these things. The starter mechanism isn't engaging with the flywheel when you pull the rope, so I have no idea what condition the engine is in.
> Even if it happens to be seized up, I'm still happy to have it. Makes a cool display piece if nothing else.
> View attachment 925736
> ...


Gas powered reciprocating saw.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Aug 23, 2021)

The model number for the piston is 87791. The best research I can say it fits the super pro 80.

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Tapatalk


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Aug 23, 2021)

Coolbreeze said:


> The model number for the piston is 87791. The best research I can say it fits the super pro 80.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X410PM using Tapatalk


Is that on the piston as well?


----------



## heimannm (Aug 23, 2021)

Unfortunately that is not an 87791.




Measure the diameter, it is probably 2.125 and would fit most of the 80 and 87 cc large frame saws.

Mark


----------



## Coolbreeze (Aug 23, 2021)

I measured it with calipers and come out to 2 inches and three thousandths on an inch. The bottom of the piston has f24062 in it. 

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Tapatalk


----------



## heimannm (Aug 24, 2021)

Might be a 44 or 55, there were 2" bore.

Mark


----------



## ijpom (Aug 24, 2021)

GF got some FREE saws to compliment my collection. She's the best.
Also box full of chains, parts and a bar.
I'll also post in Niks Poulan thread.


----------



## Overlooker (Sep 4, 2021)

I recently acquired the MS 391 for parts/ repair for $75. I installed a $45 Meteor piston and rings and was pleased to discover she will run! I added $145 worth of new Stihl sprocket, 25 inch bar, and full-skip chain to make her cut, and cut she does! She's the one in the back row, pictured along with some of the rest of the herd.


I've got the chain oiler turned up full, and I keep an eye on how warm the bar gets. I only plan to use the 391 occasionally. The 036 (second from the back) is my main user. O (aka T-A)


----------



## Brad Pellerin (Sep 5, 2021)

I started Milling. I can honestly say that I have learned so much very quickly. My set up is a Alaskan Mill bought from Amazon which I have already modified and will continue to modify. Brand new 390xp with Oregon 37" Power match bar and Oregon Milling chain.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 5, 2021)

Brad Pellerin said:


> I started Milling. I can honestly say that I have learned so much very quickly. My set up is a Alaskan Mill bought from Amazon which I have already modified and will continue to modify. Brand new 390xp with Oregon 37" Power match bar and Oregon Milling chain. View attachment 928140


How many DLs is that 37" bar?


----------



## Overlooker (Sep 5, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> How many DLs is that 37" bar?


I used to own (briefly) a Stihl 090G with a 60 inch bar. .404 chain 167 drivers. I sold it before I ever had to sharpen it! O


----------



## Brad Pellerin (Sep 5, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> How many DLs is that 37" bar?


I have no idea. whats a good number?


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 5, 2021)

Brad Pellerin said:


> I have no idea. whats a good number?


Mebbe 116-118, I'd guess.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 5, 2021)

Brad Pellerin said:


> I have no idea. whats a good number?


It should be laser printed on the bar , don't sweat it. I can always look at the Oregon site.


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 5, 2021)

The only pic at the moment but I picked up this little gem, two 028 supers, a 08s, a pioneer holiday 1100 that I gave to my brother in law and a new in box 7 HP power fist snowblower engine for 160 cad. Friday morning. The one pictured runs and so does the 08s.


----------



## McCullochKid (Sep 5, 2021)

It just keeps happening! I have come to the conclusion that this must have been a Homelite area back in the day, since these old gems keep appearing out of nowhere while Macs almost never show up for sale.
Great condition C-72 with 25" Oregon roller nose bar in equally good shape. $50. I can't believe this saw, the guy I bought it from said it had been sitting on a shelf in his garage for the past 15 years when it was last ran. He had recently brought it out to try running again, but it wouldn't idle so he just wanted to get rid of it. It was so encased in dust and dirt that it looked brown instead of red.

After cleaning it up, I dumped out the mixed fuel that the guy had put in and replaced it with my own. Then I reset the carb needles to 1 turn out each, and after a couple primes it was like the old diaphragm in the carb came back to life and started working perfectly. Once it idled enough to get warmed up, I realized that there's literally nothing wrong with this saw. Everything works as it should, there's no sign of the crank seals being bad, no leaks, air filter still good, etc...

Of course, that got me motivated to take the cool old roller bar off, clean the rails, check its condition and give it a quick wet sanding to make it look nice and shiny, then put it back on and sharpened the chain.
The way it cuts really surprised me. I thought these saws were supposed to be slow cutters, but to me it cuts plenty fast in this small/medium size birch that I've been working on all summer. Lots of torque.
Anyway, I'm very pleased with this. Plus the C-51 I found at Goodwill has a friend now.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 5, 2021)

McCullochKid said:


> It just keeps happening! I have come to the conclusion that this must have been a Homelite area back in the day, since these old gems keep appearing out of nowhere while Macs almost never show up for sale.
> Great condition C-72 with 25" Oregon roller nose bar in equally good shape. $50. I can't believe this saw, the guy I bought it from said it had been sitting on a shelf in his garage for the past 15 years when it was last ran. He had recently brought it out to try running again, but it wouldn't idle so he just wanted to get rid of it. It was so encased in dust and dirt that it looked brown instead of red.
> 
> After cleaning it up, I dumped out the mixed fuel that the guy had put in and replaced it with my own. Then I reset the carb needles to 1 turn out each, and after a couple primes it was like the old diaphragm in the carb came back to life and started working perfectly. Once it idled enough to get warmed up, I realized that there's literally nothing wrong with this saw. Everything works as it should, there's no sign of the crank seals being bad, no leaks, air filter still good, etc...
> ...


Thats AWESOME, really a great find.
They are only a little slower in rpms , the torque makes them cut as fast a free wheeling.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Sep 10, 2021)

Came with a 28” b&c - been looking for my “big’ saw - 3 bills and I’ve got a new toy


----------



## farmguywithasaw (Sep 11, 2021)

Today I picked up these 3 for $250 not a great deal but still cheaper than the ebay. But they all have spark and popped off when fed a bit of gas. The light colourd one is missing the air box but might be able to find it who know


----------



## farmguywithasaw (Sep 11, 2021)

Mor pics


----------



## 89HD (Sep 12, 2021)

farmguywithasaw said:


> Mor pics


Will check my parts but I might have the RA parts


----------



## farmguywithasaw (Sep 12, 2021)

89HD said:


> Will check my parts but I might have the RA parts


Right on thanks for any help. I think I found the air horn on eBay but no filter or anything I haven’t ordered it yet because I am going to make sure the guy doesn't have to somewhere


----------



## 89HD (Sep 12, 2021)

farmguywithasaw said:


> Right on thanks for any help. I think I found the air horn on eBay but no filter or anything I haven’t ordered it yet because I am going to make sure the guy doesn't have to somewhere


I think I will have everything you need but I won’t be home till next weekend


----------



## Sawboy24 (Sep 12, 2021)

Flea market find for$35 Canadian, took it home cleaned it up and fired up 10th pull. I know there not worth a lot, but it’s a good saw for me to learn about the older iron.


----------



## possum squat (Sep 15, 2021)

Bought this past Saturday for 100 bucks, monster compression and runs like a molested primate!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Sep 15, 2021)

possum squat said:


> Bought this past Saturday for 100 bucks, monster compression and runs like a molested primate! View attachment 929570



Good old 670 Jonsered in a Fireman's uniform- nice!


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 16, 2021)

Here is the 08s that was thrown in the last bunch I bought.


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 16, 2021)

She is no butty queen, but she makes noise.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Sep 17, 2021)

Clyde85 said:


> Here is the 08s that was thrown in the last bunch I bought.View attachment 929883
> View attachment 929884


Pic's of the bunch...


----------



## Clyde85 (Sep 17, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Pic's of the bunch...


The two 028 supers are in a box right now untill I find some parts they need. The other two have already been posted.


----------



## Darnz (Sep 18, 2021)

I don't know if this is a you suck or not, was given this saw in unknown condition missing the starter and ignition, decided to throw some chinese parts at it given the piston looked good and the compression is so high I can barely drop start it, it absolutely screams and cuts like a beast, the tag says "268 SE" but I seem to not be able to find any info on it a few threads even saying they didn't make a 268 SE but here I am, anyone schooled up on these?


----------



## SimonHS (Sep 18, 2021)

Darnz said:


> I don't know if this is a you suck or not, was given this saw in unknown condition missing the starter and ignition, decided to throw some chinese parts at it given the piston looked good and the compression is so high I can barely drop start it, it absolutely screams and cuts like a beast, the tag says "268 SE" but I seem to not be able to find any info on it a few threads even saying they didn't make a 268 SE but here I am, anyone schooled up on these?



Here is a link to some previous info:






husqvarna 268 questions


I understood that the husqvarna 268 xp was a professional saw, untill I went to the husky dealer and was told that they never made a 268 xp only a 272xp because the 268 was a homeowner open port version, and the 272 was the pro model with scavenged loop (closed ports). Now here is my problem, I...




www.arboristsite.com





From reading that I think the SE was the earlier designation of the XP. In any case you got a damn good vintage saw.


----------



## Darnz (Sep 18, 2021)

SimonHS said:


> Here is a link to some previous info:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that's what I assumed but I was a little confused after reading that thread.


----------



## Coolbreeze (Sep 18, 2021)

Guy on Facebook local put five saws for sale for $60. Two poulan 250automatics, two pro mac 650s and a pioneer 3270. Had time today to get one 650 out and clean it up. It was very dirty. Runs like a dream and cleaned up well. Can't wait to get pioneer up and running. It started and shut off, pull rope come out next pull. Both mac's run great.









Sent from my moto g power (2021) using Tapatalk


----------



## possum squat (Sep 19, 2021)

I love those 650's.


----------



## Pepster (Sep 19, 2021)

True Temper Kelly Perfect 3.5# double bit (my 3rd) & True Temper 2.5# Cruiser.
$11 for BOTH!
$6 for the Perfect, $5 for the Cruiser.
Now to find the time to restore!


----------



## Pepster (Sep 19, 2021)

They tried to put a full 35" handle on the 2.5# 
"cruiser".
Doesn't have the same size eye as the full sized axe heads.
Guess they could only get it so far down. Lol
I hope to save that handle for another 3.5# double bit I have & buy a 24" handle for the Cruiser.

I have a 5 eye Tru Temper 3# double bit that I prefer above all others (a pretty RARE find in my experience)..


----------



## Gottoolz (Sep 22, 2021)

Got these two units not running for $26 from a guy that said he was cleaning out shed and just wanted them gone. 
I just wanted the McCulloch but figured I would sell Homelite. 
I put fresh gas in the 10-10, primed carb and 5 pulls later she was idling. 
Then I sold the Homelite for $25. So I didn't break even but I think I can live with how it all came out!


----------



## McCullochKid (Sep 22, 2021)

Just got home with something a little different to share with you guys.
I picked up this cool old Jari sickle mower. From what I could discern from my research prior to getting it is that it's probably a 60s Monarch model.
Everything works as it should, and the old Briggs powering it takes off with just one pull, though the carb could probably use a cleaning, along with the starter mechanism which needs some lubrication badly.

Besides that, while I was BSing with this guy about old tractors and power equipment, I happened to discover one of these little oddball Sears(roper?) saws, which I quickly bundled into the deal.
Don't know much about it, but it's such a neat unusual looking design that I just had to have it.  Compression feels good enough to run, but I'm not going to mess with it until tomorrow. Anyone know about these?
All together, I paid $185. Personally, I feel like I got a really good deal.
Some pics, though they aren't the best. I was rushing to get them before it got dark outside.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 24, 2021)

. 





Just picked this up by mistake for $150 bucks plus a new carb kit to go with! I feel it was a decent deal for a complete saw that runs ok.. Don't know too much about them.


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 24, 2021)

good mistake


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 24, 2021)

rocketnorton said:


> good mistake


Is the 272 a good saw? any experience with them?


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Is the 272 a good saw? any experience with them?


I've got one set up similar to yours, I _love _it and would take one of them over a 372. Heck, if I had a one or two less projects I'd be trying to buy that off of you.


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 24, 2021)

The heck with it, if you run it and decide it isn't your style please pm me before you put it on the open market.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 24, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> The heck with it, if you run it and decide it isn't your style please pm me before you put it on the open market.


Just pulled the muffler and the piston looks really good! Part of me buying this was for my 6 yr old to learn with his hands some and help get it cleaned up and get it tuned and ready to cut wood. But if i do decide to turn it loose ill PM you first before I list it.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 24, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> The heck with it, if you run it and decide it isn't your style please pm me before you put it on the open market.


do you know what the outer matching felling spike would be or look like?


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 24, 2021)

How to tell the year? Week 35 of 1994?


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 24, 2021)

Paul Silvestri said:


> do you know what the outer matching felling spike would be or look like?


Yes, those are Pro-Safety big dogs, I have a pattern for the outer that I can send you as a pdf so you could cut out your own. Or, you could contact @Goinwheelin or @davidwyby and see if they will make one for you. They are nice because they stick down lower than the original ones so even with the wrap block they still keep the saw from tipping forward.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 24, 2021)

@Goinwheelin can you pm me details for that outer spike? Thank you!


----------



## Goinwheelin (Sep 24, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> Yes, those are Pro-Safety big dogs, I have a pattern for the outer that I can send you as a pdf so you could cut out your own. Or, you could contact @Goinwheelin or @davidwyby and see if they will make one for you. They are nice because they stick down lower than the original ones so even with the wrap block they still keep the saw from tipping forward.


What happened to all the ones I sent you? Lol. Thanks for the mention bud


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Silvestri said:


> . View attachment 931176
> View attachment 931177
> View attachment 931178
> View attachment 931179
> ...


Got it all cleaned up yesterday and it's looking pretty good!!


----------



## OddSawz (Sep 25, 2021)

I found a nice turd to polish on this beautiful Saturday.

Mac 10-10 Auto with 16” bar 
$40


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 25, 2021)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Is the 272 a good saw? any experience with them?



got a 268 w/ported 72 topend by zcs
its not far behind my stock 288 
oe fullwrap is almost a deal in itself
u already got a dibz, or id be on it


----------



## rd35 (Oct 1, 2021)

A buddy of mine gave me a Husky 141 the other day. He told me the gas cap is too difficult to remove and the fuel tank leaks. Although I have not yet cracked it open, I am betting he ran ethanol fuel in it and it has a broken fuel line. Not a high dollar saw but still a nice score in my book.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 2, 2021)

Free. Stihl zama china carbs needed replaced.

Both running now.

Hate homeowner stihl stuff but price was right.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Oct 2, 2021)

RedneckChainsawRepair said:


> Free. Stihl zama china carbs needed replaced.
> 
> Both running now.
> 
> ...


Free is free!


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 2, 2021)

I visited a buddy's buddy to pick up a few parts for a truck I bought off of him, and all this followed me home for $50. Not pictured are three plastic hard hats (a vintage PG&E, a Teichert, and a plain one), a swedish brush axe, a 5lb Council axe, a set of tire chains in a nice canvas tote, a spare rear window for my truck, and a complete, new looking Husky 350 that "ran fine at home but didn't work in the woods so I replaced it."


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 2, 2021)

Picked this Husqvarna 61 up from a pawn shop. $105 out the door. Runs well, just needed cleaned up and I threw on an old chain.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Oct 2, 2021)

Those are sweet!


Roanoker494 said:


> Picked this Husqvarna 61 up from a pawn shop. $105 out the door.
> View attachment 932795
> View attachment 932796


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 2, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> I visited a buddy's buddy pick up a few parts for a truck I bought off of him, and all this followed me home for $50. Not pictured are three plastic hard hats (a vintage PG&E, a Teichert, and a plain one), a swedish brush axe, a 5lb Council axe, a set of tire chains in a nice canvas tote, a spare rear window for my truck, and a complete, new looking Husky 350 that "ran fine at home but didn't work in the woods so I replaced it."
> View attachment 932740
> View attachment 932741
> View attachment 932742
> ...


What year is that ford?


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 2, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> What year is that ford?


1971 highboy.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 3, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> 1971 highboy.


I've got a box of 76' parts if they'll work for you.


----------



## KerfWatcher (Oct 5, 2021)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Got it all cleaned up yesterday and it's looking pretty good!! View attachment 931320
> View attachment 931321
> View attachment 931322
> View attachment 931323


What did you use to clean it with? Appears to have removed fading and paint oxidation. Looks great!


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Oct 5, 2021)

KerfWatcher said:


> What did you use to clean it with? Appears to have removed fading and paint oxidation. Looks great!


Thank you! I use simple green . And this saw seems to have not seen much use over time.


----------



## Pepster (Oct 5, 2021)

Found a Stihl 193T today.
Excellent running condition but was asking $300.
I tried to Jew down & crickets...
Is that a decent deal?

Not familiar with Stihls.
He had a nice 025 for $200 (I just have too many saws in that cc range).


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 6, 2021)

Pepster said:


> Found a Stihl 193T today.
> Excellent running condition but was asking $300.
> I tried to Jew down & crickets...
> Is that a decent deal?
> ...


Walk away...


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 9, 2021)

Took almost 400 miles of driving but I collected these through out central North Carolina. I was hot on the trail of a few others but they managed to elude me. Homelite Super EZ, three XL 12s, a XL-925 and a Stihl 08s. Not often you see a 56cc top handle saw.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 10, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> Took almost 400 miles of driving but I collected these through out central North Carolina. I was hot on the trail of a few others but they managed to elude me. Homelite Super EZ, three XL 12s, a XL-925 and a Stihl 08s. Not often you see a 56cc top handle saw.
> View attachment 934158
> View attachment 934160


Nice score on the 925xl ,I've been keeping a look out for one.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 10, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Nice score on the 925xl ,I've been keeping a look out for one.


That was honestly the saw I went after. Had to sell mine, along with many other 5 and 6 cube saws, years ago. Drove 3 hours, down to Albemarle Nc, because this was the first 925 I have seen listed in a long time.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Oct 10, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> That was honestly the saw I went after. Had to sell mine, along with many other 5 and 6 cube saws, years ago. Drove 3 hours, down to Albemarle Nc, because this was the first 925 I have seen listed in a long time.


I'm right below you in the upstate, must have slipped by me? Lol


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 10, 2021)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I'm right below you in the upstate, must have slipped by me? Lol


I normally will not go that far for saws, all the Homelites came from the same seller. Don't like treading in other buyers territories.


----------



## magreeable (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## magreeable (Oct 10, 2021)

My 40.00 Echo. One of my favorites.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 10, 2021)

magreeable said:


> magreeable said:
> 
> 
> > My 40.00 Echo. One of my favorites.
> ...


----------



## magreeable (Oct 10, 2021)

I really like this one. I usually grab it when I need a small saw.


----------



## Brad Pellerin (Oct 10, 2021)

Brad Pellerin said:


> I have no idea. whats a good number?


I know this took a long time but its a 109 DLs


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 10, 2021)

magreeable said:


> I really like this one. I usually grab it when I need a small saw.


Just found an 11 year old photo of my old Craftsman/Echo 302s. Sears used to slap their name on everyone's product and call it their own.


----------



## magreeable (Oct 10, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> Just found an 11 year old photo of my old Craftsman/Echo 302s. Sears used to slap their name on everyone's product and call it their own.View attachment 934334


Nice


----------



## Lefuchs'd (Oct 11, 2021)

My you suck of 2021. Actually this one is my best one yet. Stihl ms361. Original 20” bar. Two gallons of Stihl blue bottle bar oil. He has my number, so when he finds the extra chains he has from moving, he will call. At least 3 are new in box and the others have minimal use. Chain on it is original and doesn’t have a ton of use. run time seems minimal and is in good condition. 
Grand total: 75 bucks.


----------



## Doorfx (Oct 12, 2021)

Not sure if it’s a “you suck” but picked this running saw up along with about 3 gallons of bar oil. Total $35


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 12, 2021)

Doorfx said:


> Not sure if it’s a “you suck”



Yes, it qualifies as a "you suck", in my opinion at least. Well done. What model and cc is the saw?


----------



## Doorfx (Oct 12, 2021)

SimonHS said:


> Yes, it qualifies as a "you suck", in my opinion at least. Well done. What model and cc is the saw?



No idea , so far no identifying markings. My buddy is a saw collector it is going to him.


----------



## Woodslasher (Oct 12, 2021)

It's a Pioneer Farmsaw, 60-someodd cc's I think.


----------



## J D (Oct 15, 2021)

Stopped by one of the always good to me local shops looking for a Husky 45 parts saw... Unfortunately they didn't have one, but while poking through the "parts saws" pile this lot caught my eye

Sachs Dolmar 109 missing carb & muffler (160psi)
Husky 353 missing clutch cover but runs
Echo cs3400 that was locked up due to part of the broken oiler being caught under the flywheel (135psi)
Husky 455 carcus with a couple bits I want still attached
Chinese saw with an ok bar & chain...
Owner wanted $40 for the lot... I gave him $50 (about US$30) & said he needed to keep the change or I'd feel bad. Still think I'll owe em morning tea next time I'm passing by


----------



## Erock (Oct 17, 2021)

Not chainsaw sorry, but picked this up for 80 bucks. Was bought new this spring


----------



## pioneer saws (Oct 18, 2021)

Spent $150aud, im very happy.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 20, 2021)

Another trunk load of goodies today. Stihl 051, Homelite SXL, Lombard, McCulloch top handle, two Homelite XL top handles, stack of bars/chains, Homelite case, gas cans, string trimmers and etc.


----------



## gumneck (Oct 22, 2021)

pioneer saws said:


> Spent $150aud, im very happy.


You suck and suck 34% even more when factoring in the dollar conversion


----------



## HumBurner (Oct 23, 2021)

Picked up a Solo 633 for $15 from the funky second hand store. Missing clutch cover but is fairly clean, brake works, stout compression but turns smooth. Havent had chance to fire it up or look at the plug yet, but will soon.


Pics next week.


----------



## jweier111 (Oct 23, 2021)

Last week I nabbed a set of three fixer-upper husky saws for $100. The guy had them posted as three Husqvarna 257s. But one looked odd...like it was wearing a different saw's top cover (middle in the picture). Picked up the saws, got home, and turns out it wasn't the top cover that was weird. The saw was wearing a 257 recoil cover...on an early model 262xp . Better yet with a HDA 87. I'll start a thread on the rebuild later.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Oct 24, 2021)

Got a couple freebies yesterday 
Both turn over
The 790 is missing a few parts
The 420 is complete and will clean up nice
Ser# of the 790 is cool


----------



## northwest saws (Oct 25, 2021)

Yukon Stihl said:


> Got a couple freebies yesterday
> Both turn over
> The 790 is missing a few parts
> The 420 is complete and will clean up nice
> Ser# of the 790 is cool


Yep ok, yeah that does deserve a you suck! Nice score.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 27, 2021)

Only a half trunk full today. Everything has good compression. Will probably flip the two little Poulans so I end up with a free Partner 500 and Husqvarna 128LD trimmer.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 30, 2021)

Found myself a Poulan 3500 today. Last of the 60cc pro saws before Husqvarna turned them into Wal-Mart specials.


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 31, 2021)

nice cheep 365xt 24inch does what is supposed to do, cut a cord of fir yesterday. From a local truss company,,guy using it just wanted a new saw,, so sold this. It will get to be a 372xt shortly


----------



## gumneck (Nov 1, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> Found myself a Poulan 3500 today. Last of the 60cc pro saws before Husqvarna turned them into Wal-Mart specials.
> View attachment 938190
> View attachment 938191


Are you gonna share the price paid so we can determine the level of suck to assign?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 2, 2021)

gumneck said:


> Are you gonna share the price paid so we can determine the level of suck to assign?
> Thanks
> Tom


Paid $75 for the two saws. After a primer bulb and fuel lines, less than a dollar total, I bounced the little 2150 out for $65. So... about $11 in the the 3500.


----------



## puzlrock (Nov 2, 2021)

Goinwheelin said:


> eBay score $160 delivered. Brand spanking new cs400View attachment 883206
> View attachment 883210
> 
> Shipping was refunded because FedEx messed up. It sat at one of their depots for damn near a week.


I have a Echo CS 450 and really like it. No vapor locking when it is hot, always starts and runs. I have 4 Homelite Super XL 12s that I bought new back in 1977, one has a 3 foot bar with a skip link chain for the bigger trees here. They run well but like to vapor lock when hot, still like them.


----------



## gumneck (Nov 2, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> Paid $75 for the two saws. After a primer bulb and fuel lines, less than a dollar total, I bounced the little 2150 out for $65. So... about $11 in the the 3500.


Yep, you suck! That's a keeper


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Nov 3, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> Znalazłem dziś Poulana 3500. Ostatnia z pił 60 cm3, zanim firma Husqvarna przekształciła je w oferty specjalne Wal-Martu.
> [DOŁĄCZ=pełne]938190[/DOŁĄCZ][DOŁĄCZ=pełne]938191[/DOŁĄCZ]





Roanoker494 said:


> Znalazłem dziś Poulana 3500. Ostatnia z pił 60 cm3, zanim firma Husqvarna przekształciła je w oferty specjalne Wal-Martu.
> [DOŁĄCZ=pełne]938190[/DOŁĄCZ][DOŁĄCZ=pełne]938191[/DOŁĄCZ]


Mam bliźniaczy model tej większej piły o nazwie Partner 545, brakuje mi osłony cylindra i filtra. są dostępne, ale kosztują 50 USD new


----------



## gumneck (Nov 5, 2021)

Just picked this up today. Saw it last night, replied and denied. I was too late but said if prior person no showed they'd let me know. Went to bed in severe CAD depression. Got a notice this morning....NO SHOW, do you want it? "Yes pls". Picked it up, 40 bucks with case, got home dropped the fuel out swished some straight gas to clean the tank, fueled it, pulled it 5 times, primed it with mix, 2 more pulls, running and idling. I'm going to wipe it down and just because I live on the edge, I'm going to do a reversal of direction on the ole chain cuttery device. And sharpen it in case at one point it was ever run in the normal direction.


----------



## gumneck (Nov 5, 2021)

The saw had not been used a couple of years and I thought about just fueling it without draining it....only a thought!!


----------



## Steve Hume (Nov 7, 2021)

Free. Dumped the OLD mix out, squirted some fresh mix in the carb and it fired up.


----------



## dboyd351 (Nov 7, 2021)

gumneck said:


> just because I live on the edge, I'm going to do a reversal of direction on the ole chain cuttery device. And sharpen it in case at one point it was ever run in the normal direction.



No wonder it didn't cut too well


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Nov 8, 2021)

Hi guys,

I got a bunch of saws last week basically given to me by a large Arborist workshop mechanic. Included were MS280, 020, 051 x 2 ( one is basically for parts ) and a early 041.

This is the MS280 before and after I gave it a good clean up. All it needed was a new throttle linkage which I got from my local Stihl dealer for $10. I will post more pics when I go through the rest of them.


----------



## paetersen (Nov 15, 2021)

Town dump strikes again! Free 028 WB. Early 1978 by the serial number. No chain brake, points ignition, 42mm piston, Tillotson "made in Ireland" carb. It was in parts in a cardboard box, seized, but complete. squirted MMO in the spark plug hole and the crankcase and let it sit on a radiator overnight. some slight persuasion with a wooden dowel through the spark plug hole in the morning got it unstuck, pulled the jug off, nice bright cylinder walls, no scoring, stuck rings. cleaned it all up and put back together. Great compression. Waiting for an electronic ignition coil and a fuel line. Pictures are after the clean up.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Nov 15, 2021)

I haven't been doing much sucking in 2021, but I scored a FS110R and FS130 at a local auction for $250 for the pair.
They're a little dirty, but both fired right up. It will be a perfect opportunity to put the FS130 up against my FS250 on a brush covered area that needs cleaning out.

Did a little clean-up on the trimmers and here's an updated picture.


----------



## northwest saws (Nov 15, 2021)

John Lyngdal said:


> I haven't been doing much sucking in 2021, but I scored.
> They're a little dirty, but both fired right up.
> View attachment 941827



Slow year? You must not be putting yourself out there enough!



Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## president (Nov 17, 2021)

bigbadbob said:


> Yes they are!!
> Awesome!!!


Been thinking of your Tullameen spot Bob, whats the situation?
also have a complete chain brake, and handle for your 020
do you still have that first 036 we talked about?
all the best Keith


----------



## Roanoker494 (Nov 19, 2021)

Homelite XP1000 fresh in from the Pacific Northwest. Strong compression and good fire. Into it for $267


----------



## TonyCH (Nov 19, 2021)

I bought a Shindaiwa spare parts lot from a guy who got it, and much more, from an old small engine shop guy who retired. I first tried just to buy couple of parts for my 488 but the guy had difficulty in deciphering Shindaiwa part numbers so I half jokingly asked how much stuff he had and how much he wanted for all of it. He said he maybe had 40lbs of parts and he would take $200 for the lot because he had no interest or knowledge in Shindaiwa - he collected Huskies. So, I took it all and got the few parts I needed and more.

Now, I have spent 2 days investigating what I have and bagging and labeling them. There is loads of NOS parts, big box of used parts and even old dismantled Shindaiwa saws. There is couple of NOS saw crankcases, Walbro carbs, oil pumps, pistons, clutch parts and lots more. Even some weed whacker stuff. Mostly parts that wear or break and most commonly need replacing. Receipts in the boxes indicate they were originally bought in '90s.

Lots of washing/cleaning/etc. to do with the used parts but I am pretty happy with this stuff. I can keep up my saw for a long time and I might even buy some other models available here in northern Europe.

Here is some pics of the loot.

NOS crank cases, red ones are 488, silver one fits several models.






Inventoried parts (lots more to do). Bag in the middle is 488 parts, the one on right is 350, 415, 416, 450 and 500 common parts. 2 perfect NOS Walbros and one with choke parts missing. New starter springs, new front handles, piston rings, air cleaners, rubber stuff, seals, gaskets, screws, springs etc. miscellaneous stuff.





Dirty old crap, haven't looked it through yet, I can probably make 3 or 4 good starters and lids seem fine. Need to clean them and take a closer look. Did wash one of the air cleaner lids with a tar remover and it now looks almost new. Didn't even look what the stuff in the bag is yet. Hope that fuel tanks are ok. This stuff smells!


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 19, 2021)

Roanoker494 said:


> Homelite XP1000 fresh in from the Pacific Northwest. Strong compression and good fire. Into it for $267
> View attachment 942555
> View attachment 942556
> View attachment 942557
> ...


A true MUSCLE saw, great score.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 19, 2021)

president said:


> Been thinking of your Tullameen spot Bob, whats the situation?
> also have a complete chain brake, and handle for your 020
> do you still have that first 036 we talked about?
> all the best Keith


Got four feet of water in our yard,, happened quickly.
Now cleaning and getting all my waterlogged stuff going.
Still have the 036.
Will message you soon,,real busy


----------



## 82F100SWB (Nov 21, 2021)

Buddy of mine asked me if I would put together his 3120 that's been a bin of parts for a couple years; I said yes even before he offered me anything in trade. 
262 is rough but ran on a prime, 455 fired on a prime, P41 has something goofy going on with the recoil, but feels decent compression wise.


----------



## gumneck (Nov 24, 2021)

Went out to buy a new never used piece of rigging gear and came back with these two rascals....
$80 for the super 250serial suggest 87cc, runs on prime but missing pieces and no idea if that bar is original
$20 for the sandcast Poulan 41


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Nov 26, 2021)

Picked up a Husky 61 Rancher today…$75
got it home..no start… fuel line had basically dissolved in the tank. Ok…a little gas spritzed in the cyl…nothing. A little in the carb…zip.
tried to test spark…zip.
oh well. Cyl is nearly pristine both exhaust and intake Sides. Can’t figure out if it is OE or aftermarket cyl…no pt# obvious on the cyl
saw Will clean up easily…used but not abused.
have ordered fuel line and carb kit.
SN: 1611 143014 if anyone knows s numbers 

would have pics but phone busted …will add later


----------



## FamilyTradition (Nov 28, 2021)

gumneck said:


> Went out to buy a new never used piece of rigging gear and came back with these two rascals....
> $80 for the super 250serial suggest 87cc, runs on prime but missing pieces and no idea if that bar is original
> $20 for the sandcast Poulan 41
> View attachment 943801
> ...


Nice scores! The Super 250 wrap handle is challenging to find in VA. Get that rascal put together! Max.


----------



## IthacaMan (Nov 28, 2021)

I helped a neighbor with some work and he gave me these saws that have been in his basement for 20 some years. He no longer cuts his own wood. All run. Does this mean I suck too ?


----------



## SimonHS (Nov 28, 2021)

IthacaMan said:


> I helped a neighbor with some work and he gave me these saws that have been in his basement for 20 some years. He no longer cuts his own wood. All run. Does this mean I suck too ?
> View attachment 944617



Yes, definitely!


----------



## Overlooker (Nov 28, 2021)

IthacaMan said:


> Does this mean I suck too ?


Big time! To be fair, I think you should have helped your neighbor for two days, not just one! You know what they say; every good turn deserves five free chainsaws! Lucky you! O


----------



## Overlooker (Nov 28, 2021)

I got a text from an acquaintance yesterday offering me two saws that he no longer wants for free. 


I'll pick them up tomorrow. I guess I'll upgrade him from acquaintance to friend! O


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 28, 2021)

gumneck said:


> Went out to buy a new never used piece of rigging gear and came back with these two rascals....
> $80 for the super 250serial suggest 87cc, runs on prime but missing pieces and no idea if that bar is original
> $20 for the sandcast Poulan 41
> View attachment 943801
> ...


I don't think I've bought a saw since April, so I haven't been following. A few years back I bought a Poulan Super 68 with a 31" bar, half inch chain. Paid $40 for it. Primed it and it fired right off, so I filled the tank about half way, primed a couple more times and it took off drawing from the tank, runs great. My old saw guy in WV sold me a loop of half inch chain for it for $30. That chain is so hard to come by, I still haven't stuck it in a piece of wood. It's one of my favorites, next to my big Homelites. I just had a guy drop off 4 dump truck loads of Cherry. Maybe I'll try it out after deer season.


----------



## gumneck (Nov 28, 2021)

rarefish383 said:


> I don't think I've bought a saw since April, so I haven't been following. A few years back I bought a Poulan Super 68 with a 31" bar, half inch chain. Paid $40 for it. Primed it and it fired right off, so I filled the tank about half way, primed a couple more times and it took off drawing from the tank, runs great. My old saw guy in WV sold me a loop of half inch chain for it for $30. That chain is so hard to come by, I still haven't stuck it in a piece of wood. It's one of my favorites, next to my big Homelites. I just had a guy drop off 4 dump truck loads of Cherry. Maybe I'll try it out after deer season.


You did good on your 40 bucks, my 20 dollar saw aint lookin too good. Piston was stuck and I did get it free after couple days of soaking and gentle rocking of the flywheel. Got it soaking some more to be able to get the cylinder off the piston. 
The chain was bear to remove as it was rusted tight. Its been treated with EVAPO Rust and is rust free and mostly moving. Soaking some more in PB blaster. From what I can tell the cylinder looks OK. I'll post any updates in the vintage saw thread.


----------



## J D (Nov 29, 2021)

Overlooker said:


> I guess I'll upgrade him from acquaintance to friend!


You may reconsider that if the Mac needs it's lines replacing


----------



## Overlooker (Nov 29, 2021)

J D said:


> You may reconsider that if the Mac needs it's lines replacing


I understand that replacing lines can be quite the undertaking. At least I'm not going to pay too much! O


----------



## gvsu141 (Nov 29, 2021)

Picked up a 2016 model 562xp for $188 after shipping, no details other than one picture. 

Turns out P&C are mint, still see factory cross hatching. Was just extremely flooded. Got that cleared up and runs great.

Must have been dropped on it's head, missing top cover, brake handle, and one AV mount. Other than that nice shape! Should have it all ready to go for around $250 total.


----------



## Overlooker (Nov 29, 2021)

Overlooker said:


> I got a text from an acquaintance yesterday offering me two saws that he no longer wants for free.


The Homie is a UT-10734R. I can't find much about that model on the web. Anyone familiar with it? O


----------



## tomalophicon (Nov 29, 2021)

IthacaMan said:


> I helped a neighbor with some work and he gave me these saws that have been in his basement for 20 some years. He no longer cuts his own wood. All run. Does this mean I suck too ?
> View attachment 944617


Not only do you suck, but you suck a F##%^ng big one.


----------



## Pudsy (Nov 30, 2021)

> The Homie is a UT-10734R. I can't find much about that model on the web. Anyone familiar with it?


The Homelite is a "XL" or close relative (XL2?). I have a handful of these (6 or so) and no two are the same. The closest to yours, visually, is a later "all plastic" version that is my least favourite of the bunch. I've gone and looked up your UT-number and the list I have quotes it as a Model CS3314 with "last year built" as '94 (or maybe '95: UT10733='94, UT10740='95).

Hope that helps

P.S. maybe compare here:
Seems I'm not allowed to post links?!? Anyway, The Chainsaw Collectors Forum has collections of images for these and Acres has some specs of course.
{oh dear, have I just been a bad, bad, boy? Trying to link to a helpful collection of photos on a "competing" forum? Can I link to Acres site (XL profile) or is that "competition" too? Bit surprised by this ... sorry about the booboo}

P.P.S. My visually closest is a 1996 UT10757 labeled "Homelite XL" on the recoil cover


----------



## Overlooker (Nov 30, 2021)

Pudsy said:


> The Homelite is a "XL" or close relative (XL2?).


I finally looked up the serial number: HP0890225 which puts it at 1994. You are spot-on with your dating. Now I need to see what happens when I pull the starter rope! Thanks for the info. O


----------



## Snojetter (Dec 2, 2021)

I came across this batch of saws over the weekend. A pair of Jonsered 525's and a pair of Jonny 535's. The bars look nice, plus a pile of usable chains. I'm a sucker for this chassis, though I know there is little love in general for them. I've got two 535's and a 455 in my regular rotation along with another 10 or 12 as projects or parts. Will be fun to dig into these saws when time allows.

$100 for the lot.


----------



## henry r (Dec 5, 2021)

free 032. 

compression feels ok, haven't had a chance to tinker further, yet.


----------



## gvsu141 (Dec 8, 2021)

Picked up a lot of 346xp goodies a little while back, just getting to them. $300 for the lot - 4 saws in total. All are the 42mm OE. None are all that pretty, but some decent bones to work with. 

Already have one running, this thing screams! It may shine up some, but not too worried. I should be able to get 2 more running saws with minor parts - Carb kits, throttle linkage, filters, etc. Should end up with 3 running complete saws, and a good case/crank assembly for parts. All passed a pressure/vac test. Goal is to see what I can get running, then update intake clamps, and play with squish and exhaust.

Saw1: 155psi - running!
Saw2: 135psi - clean looking piston/cylinder, possible ring issue.
Saw3: 160psi - Clean cylinder, stripped exhaust threads on one side.
Saw4: 145psi - scored due to base gasket. Cylinder should clean up.




Box o Bones:




Running saw! Going to be a new favorite.


----------



## president (Dec 8, 2021)

henry r said:


> free 032.
> 
> compression feels ok, haven't had a chance to tinker further, yet.View attachment 946569
> 
> ...


they were well thought of in their day,I have a great power head if you project it have all
the other parts too!


----------



## HumBurner (Dec 9, 2021)

That is a definite YOU SUCK moment.

Good score!



gvsu141 said:


> Picked up a lot of 346xp goodies a little while back, just getting to them. $300 for the lot - 4 saws in total. All are the 42mm OE. None are all that pretty, but some decent bones to work with.
> 
> Already have one running, this thing screams! It may shine up some, but not too worried. I should be able to get 2 more running saws with minor parts - Carb kits, throttle linkage, filters, etc. Should end up with 3 running complete saws, and a good case/crank assembly for parts. All passed a pressure/vac test. Goal is to see what I can get running, then update intake clamps, and play with squish and exhaust.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brufab (Dec 10, 2021)

Found this beauty hanging in some guys garage a few days ago. Miraculously I got it running today.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Dec 10, 2021)

Nice score! I bet it's loud with the stack muffler. Max.


----------



## Brufab (Dec 10, 2021)

Haha no doubt there my favorite right along side the super 754s. I just started the cad a few weeks ago  she cleaned up nice.


----------



## borisrph (Dec 10, 2021)

IthacaMan said:


> I helped a neighbor with some work and he gave me these saws that have been in his basement for 20 some years. He no longer cuts his own wood. All run. Does this mean I suck too ?
> View attachment 944617


Yes, you definitely suck for that haul


----------



## pioneer saws (Dec 16, 2021)

Scored this for free of Ebay Marketplace, owner said it didnt work.
Got it home and noticed the reset button had popped out. Runs sweet.


----------



## Brufab (Dec 17, 2021)

Wow sweet score!


----------



## gumneck (Dec 17, 2021)

pioneer saws said:


> Scored this for free of Ebay Marketplace, owner said it didnt work.
> Got it home and noticed the reset button had popped out. Runs sweet.



Title earned....the guilt you must be feeling now has to be overwhelming!


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Dec 17, 2021)

that the owner would be surprised how you would give him a working compressor


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 19, 2021)

A buddy asked me to fix his 2100, after I got it running well the coil died and when I went to give it back he told me to keep it! So, for the ~$40 I put into it I have a complete 2100 with a 36" b/c that just needs a coil!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 19, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> A buddy asked me to fix his 2100, after I got it running well the coil died and when I went to give it back he told me to keep it! So, for the ~$40 I put into it I have a complete 2100 with a 36" b/c that just needs a coil!


You are not the only one in the world looking for one of those! 
Best you go sit in Santa's lap and wish REAL hard.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 19, 2021)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> You are not the only one in the world looking for one of those!
> Best you go sit in Santa's lap and wish REAL hard.


Santa says there is a running Stihl TS360 chop saw sitting in the shed, and there's an _old_ trashed TS08 sitting next to it, I'm thinking in a long while when I get motivated if the 360 has the GE coil, the 08 ignition will go in the 360 and the 360 coil will go in the 2100.


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 21, 2021)

Oh yeah, I forgot that pics are required, so here you go! She's an old Mich-Cal logging saw so she's not the prettiest, but she's still got pretty good paint under all that resin.


----------



## ShermanC (Dec 21, 2021)

dynodave said:


> Well here we are.
> SAY GOOD BYE to 2020.
> 2019, 886 posts..... 76661 views
> 2020, 378 posts.....31,000 views
> ...


I am excited about 2022 with great anxiety we can turn the pandemic and get our country on an even keel in positive directions. I’m just one pea in the pod on a huge bean stalk but I pray my efforts and attitude will rekindle my business to serve others well and motivate those around me to be good servants and work safely, by the grace of God.


----------



## magreeable (Dec 21, 2021)

tomalophicon said:


> Not only do you suck, but you suck a F##%^ng big one.


That's what I was going to say. Lol


----------



## Brufab (Dec 21, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot that pics are required, so here you go! She's an old Mich-Cal logging saw so she's not the prettiest, but she's still got pretty good paint under all that resin.
> View attachment 949961
> View attachment 949962
> View attachment 949963


Is that air filter sock? I never seen that on a saw before. Looks heavy duty


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 21, 2021)

Brufab said:


> Is that air filter sock? I never seen that on a saw before. Looks heavy duty


That's an UNI universal sock filter, that saw has a PVC "velocity stack" adapter for it. Those filters are the ones that I put a tube sock _prefilter _on and @Maintenance supervisor gives me a hard time about.


----------



## Brufab (Dec 21, 2021)

Yea I remembered that post from awhile back.


----------



## Brufab (Dec 21, 2021)

I instantly pictured a gym sock and purple rubber band from a bunch of broccoli on the back of my hl159a carb. I was thinking that's not a bad idea for a filter replacement. But I later learned about those uni filter things you posted about.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Dec 21, 2021)

Woodslasher said:


> That's an UNI universal sock filter, that saw has a PVC "velocity stack" adapter for it. Those filters are the ones that I put a tube sock _prefilter _on and @Maintenance supervisor gives me a hard time about.


----------



## magreeable (Dec 24, 2021)

My son and I went and bought 14 chainsaws, and 1 pole saw today for 150.00. Two of them started right up, 5 of them fired on carb cleaner. We didn't try the rest. They're mostly Echo, and Shindaiwa, with one of them being a Husqvarna 240. Its one of the ones that fired right up. 4 of them are top handles. I guess we suck now?


----------



## Overlooker (Dec 24, 2021)

Where are the pictures??! O


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Dec 25, 2021)

they didn't take the camera ;-)


----------



## Brufab (Dec 25, 2021)

magreeable said:


> My son and I went and bought 14 chainsaws, and 1 pole saw today for 150.00. Two of them started right up, 5 of them fired on carb cleaner. We didn't try the rest. They're mostly Echo, and Shindaiwa, with one of them being a Husqvarna 240. Its one of the ones that fired right up. 4 of them are top handles. I guess we suck now?


Yea you guys suck for sure   great work on getting a good deal like that!


----------



## magreeable (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## magreeable (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## magreeable (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## magreeable (Dec 25, 2021)

Anyone have a used 
*Echo** CARBURETOR WT-1049 ** A021003681 that you want to sell? *​


----------



## Captain Bruce (Dec 25, 2021)

even with low compression, an engine will bark on fuel when introduced. Lets hear what you found when each of the "runners" was dropped on a log.....that certainly looks and sounds, like someone elses junk pile....If 1 saw passes all tests, and runs strong, sell it for whatever, and whittle that 150 down to free. Thats where the fun starts.


----------



## magreeable (Dec 26, 2021)

Captain Bruce said:


> even with low compression, an engine will bark on fuel when introduced. Lets hear what you found when each of the "runners" was dropped on a log.....that certainly looks and sounds, like someone elses junk pile....If 1 saw passes all tests, and runs strong, sell it for whatever, and whittle that 150 down to free. Thats where the fun starts.


That is our intention. We are both retired, and bought this stuff to tinker with. Something we both enjoy, and can do together.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 27, 2021)

I started 2021 with a $100 MS260 Pro that had some damaged plastic and it looks like I'll end the year with another 50cc saw, this one being a Husky 351 that I picked up for $135 the other day.
The chain was a hand filed square grind that was dull and the saw was covered inside and out with pitch and chip goo. It started easy and the high jet was set fat at WOT.
A day of cleaning followed by a fresh grind on the chain and today it looks like this:


----------



## planB (Dec 30, 2021)

So I’ll throw my hat into the ring here…. 
been lurking for about two years, made a account not long ago. Well the blind squirrel got a nut today….
A 257,261,266se,268xp,272xp. In the case is a old white top 50, Plus a stihl 056 magnum 2 3 bars for the husky’s.
272xp was rebuilt by the guy I got it from, new crank bearings, seals all that stuff. Saw is actually super clean. All oem gear on it and all saws are still all oem Everything hasn’t been touched in 6 years. The stihl needs a muffler, coil and a pull rope/handle for it.
All saws probably need/should have carb kits installed, so doing that and going to use the new ultra sonic cleaner and vac/pressure tester I got for Christmas from my dad 
I worked a trade deal, but cost me 150 bucks outta pocket for all 7 saws. .


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 30, 2021)

planB said:


> So I’ll throw my hat into the ring here….
> been lurking for about two years, made a account not long ago. Well the blind squirrel got a nut today….
> A 257,261,266se,268xp,272xp. In the case is a old white top 50, Plus a stihl 056 magnum 2 3 bars for the husky’s.
> 272xp was rebuilt by the guy I got it from, new crank bearings, seals all that stuff. Saw is actually super clean. All oem gear on it and all saws are still all oem Everything hasn’t been touched in 6 years. The stihl needs a muffler, coil and a pull rope/handle for it.
> ...


You should win the “Most Suckiest” award.


----------



## gumneck (Dec 30, 2021)

planB said:


> So I’ll throw my hat into the ring here….
> been lurking for about two years, made a account not long ago. Well the blind squirrel got a nut today….
> A 257,261,266se,268xp,272xp. In the case is a old white top 50, Plus a stihl 056 magnum 2 3 bars for the husky’s.
> 272xp was rebuilt by the guy I got it from, new crank bearings, seals all that stuff. Saw is actually super clean. All oem gear on it and all saws are still all oem Everything hasn’t been touched in 6 years. The stihl needs a muffler, coil and a pull rope/handle for it.
> ...


Whatever level is worse than "you suck"....that's where you exist! 
Way to be there planB


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 30, 2021)

A suck rookie steps up to the plate and pitch hits in the bottom of the ninth with two outs, bases loaded, in game 7 of the World Series and parks the first pitch.
After an entrance like that, there is little chance to surpass their first suck. Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## dynodave (Dec 30, 2021)

Hello members of the: 
"You Suck" Thread 2021"--Pics required!​Well almost went 2 years without covid darkening my door step until sat the 18th. At a Norton club meeting a persons daughter had omicrom and was tested positive the next day, the following day I started the fever...after only one day-small 4 hr event of no mask
With only one more day until you suck 2022...happy new year and be cautious and alert of people surrounding you.

Very low new chainsaw acquisition this year for me but a fair amount of carb RE-rebuilding if I want to use some of my 65 saws.
I seem to be cutting a lot of dirty wood and sharpening chains often. 
Cheers to all


----------

